# 2015 Kona Process 111



## .Konafahrer. (3. September 2014)

Ja was steht denn da für ein Karton vor der Tür meines Händlers?! 

Da _muss_ ich als Konafahrer (und potentieller Käufer) natürlich rein schauen! 

















Bis Freitag wollen sie's aufgebaut haben... bin gespannt wie das Lila rauskommt... und vor allem wie es sich fährt...


----------



## shibby68 (3. September 2014)

Bin ich auch sehr gespannt. ABO!
Hat dein Händler auch das neue WO Fatbike? Hätte mal gerne paar Eindrücke ohne Marketing-bla-bla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (3. September 2014)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Bin ich auch sehr gespannt. ABO!
> Hat dein Händler auch das neue WO Fatbike? Hätte mal gerne paar Eindrücke ohne Marketing-bla-bla


Das WO von Kona hat er leider nicht. Nur ein Surly hat er eines dastehen. Fühlt sich auf dem Hof und der angrenzenden Wiese an wie ein normales MTB. Und natürlich extrem spaßig.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (5. September 2014)

Sorry, hatte wenig Zeit und nur das Smartphone dabei:





Das Lila hat was, sehr edel und dunkel. 

Werde am Montag die Kamera mitnehmen...


----------



## shibby68 (5. September 2014)

Hui das sieht gut aus. Bin auf weitere Bilder gespannt


----------



## .Konafahrer. (8. September 2014)

Das sieht wirklich gut aus!





Je nach Lichteinfall schimmert der Lack ganz dunkel...





bis...





Die Fotos bringen die Farbe authentisch rüber ... Schön auch der Glitter









Wirkt sehr edel





Cockpit









111mm





1*11





Sommerreifen





Carbon





Sitzhöhe Maximum





Für meine 92cm Schrittlänge ist das Bike klar eine Nummer zu klein. Obwohl von der Länge her es sich gut anließ. Konnte leider nur Hofrunden drehen.

Im Vergleich zum 153DL (mit ähnlichen Maßen) lässt sich das 111 sehr leicht aufs Vorderrad stellen und auch aufs Hinterrad ziehen. Beim obligatorischen Nose-Wheelie-Test samt Hinterrad-Versetzen (das verrät mir wie leicht ich das Bike später im Trail um Spitzkehren bringe) fand ich die SLX Bremse bemerkenswert fein zu dosieren.

Trackstand gelingt einhändig und auch im Sattel sitzend ist die Balance im Stand ausgezeichnet. Hört sich alles doof an bei so 'nem Bike - ich weiß. Aber dass die Process' bergab 'ne Wucht sind ist bekannt und kann man überall nachlesen. Mir aber ist auch verblockteres Gelände fahrn wichtig. Und da zählt eben auch das Handling bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit.
*
Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Das 111 sieht verdammt gut aus und fühlt sich sehr handlich an.*


----------



## shibby68 (8. September 2014)

Das macht doch echt Lust auf mehr.
Tolles Teil. Bin gespannt wann dein erster Geländetest folgt!


----------



## Seneca02 (18. September 2014)

Sieht auf jeden Fall auch stabiler aus als das allzu labrige Satori


----------



## .Konafahrer. (9. Oktober 2014)

Singletrackworld.com schrieb:
			
		

> We were blown away with how well the 29er handled, hitting everything at the same speed as on the 153 but a lot smoother and in places even faster.



Rahmengröße XL





Quelle: singletrackworld.com


----------



## biker-wug (20. Dezember 2014)

Echt schickes Teil.

Wieviel mm Verstellweg hat die Stütze?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (9. Januar 2015)

Bike Magazine about Process 111






_One of the growing number of bikes dispelling the notion that big wheels suck the fun out of riding. Not the lightest. not the most sophisticated, not the fastest uphill, nevertheless a very sweet handling, good-natured kick in the pants to ride just about anywhere._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (12. Januar 2015)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Echt schickes Teil.
> 
> Wieviel mm Verstellweg hat die Stütze?





Werde heute Mittag den Hub messen:


----------



## .Konafahrer. (12. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich warte ich ja auf das L... bis ich heute zufällig das 111 in XL sehe:





14,125kg





Der erste Rollout brachte die Erkenntnis, dass mir das L zu klein sein wird.





Trotz XL ist das Bike super handlich.

Heute Nachmittag erfolgt der Shootout mit der Enduro 29... wobei ich schon ganz deutlich zum 111 tendiere...


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Januar 2015)

Wie groß bist du denn? Ein Reach von 485mm ist schon stattlich.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (12. Januar 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn? Ein Reach von 485mm ist schon stattlich.


1,83 und ner 92er Schrittlänge.

Dachte auch das XL sei zu groß. Aber bereits nach den ersten Bordsteinkannten war klar, dass die Tester alle recht hatten: 
*Das Teil ist ein Freudenspender vor dem Herrn - airborne! *

Oder ums mit pinkbike zu sagen:





Das Teil geht super leicht aufs Hinter- und Vorderrad. So ein fettes Grinsen nach nur einer Probefahrt hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr im Gesicht. Die Enduro brauchte ich danach nicht mehr fahren, das Ergebnis stand für mich sofort fest. Das ist jetzt meins:





Das einzig "negative" im Zusammenhang mit der Länge waren schnelle Kurven wo das Bike reingedrückt werden will. Gleichzeitig gibt mir diese Länge aber auch die Sicherheit bei schnellen Abfahrten (meinem Enduro Kollegen hinterher) die ich auf anderen Bikes in letzter Zeit etwas vermisst habe.

Da ich die Reifen in Zahlung gebe wurde ich gebeten diese nicht einzusauen. Werde HR II (vorne in 3C) tubless montieren.





Auf die 1*11 habe ich mich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind. Nie wieder was anderes! Bremsen kommen wohl RSC dran...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (12. Januar 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn? Ein Reach von 485mm ist schon stattlich.


www.competitivecyclist.com/Store/catalog/fitCalculatorBike.jsp? hat ergeben:





Wie du meinem Fotoalben entnehmen kannst, bin ich schon das eine oder andere Bike gefahren. Da bekommt man mit der Zeit ein Gefühl für das was einem taugt und was nicht.

Alle Bikes auf denen ich gut saß hatten eines gemeinsam: Abstand Sattelspitze -> Griffmitte: 60cm. Mit dem XL 111 liege ich bei +-62. Lenker mit mehr Backsweep (den ich sowieso will) und das passt.

Ich hab auf dem 111 heut jeden Scheiß gemacht der mir in den Sinn kam - und hätte mir nichts besser wünschen können... that's it. 

Einzig wegen des niedrigen STR hatte ich im Vorfeld Bedenken. Aber das Bike hat alles gemacht was ich von ihm erwartet habe. Die Spacer habe ich umbauen lassen was 1,5cm in der Höhe bringt. Ein Riserbar wird das Verhältnis zudem noch etwas korrigieren... 

Fazit: Probieren geht über Studieren!


----------



## Nico Laus (13. Januar 2015)

Mit 184cm bin ich ähnlich groß. Allerdings habe ich eher kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper. Ich dachte immer, ich sei einer der wenigen, die Bikes mit langem Reach lieben. Aber du setzt echt noch eins drauf. 
Es geht ja nicht nur darum, wie man auf dem Bike sitzt, sondern besonders darum, wie man auf dem Bike steht. Bei 485mm muss das schon arg gestreckt sein. Über die Jahre sind meine Bikes immer länger geworden und um die 450mm hat sich mittlerweile als genau richtig herausgestellt.

Auf jeden Fall ist das ein sehr geiles Bike!! Würde ich sehr gerne mal probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (13. Januar 2015)

sehr cooler hobel, 
bin auf viele bebilderte aufahrten gespannt. NEID!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (13. Januar 2015)

Danke Jungs! 

Habs nicht ausgehalten und heute Mittag eine kleine installation lap gedreht...







Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, ich sei einer der wenigen, die Bikes mit langem Reach lieben. Aber du setzt echt noch eins drauf.
> Es geht ja nicht nur darum, wie man auf dem Bike sitzt, sondern besonders darum, wie man auf dem Bike steht.



Die Länge ist absolut perfekt! Ich sitze und stehe IM Bike. Auch bei steil bergab: konnte einer kurzen, sich aus heiterem Himmel auftuenden Freeride-Line nicht widerstehen.  

Das Bike ist super bequem und auch bergauf (nichts brutal steiles oder technisches) lies es sich trotz Sommerreifen gut an.





Das weiter oben als "negativ" bezeichnete Fahrverhalten in schnellen Kurven muss ich korrigieren! Denn wenn man(n) sich traut bis an die Haftgrenze der Reifen zu gehen (hier auf Asphalt), dann fühlt es sich an wie einen Anlieger zu fahren - so solide.





Einfach nur geil das Teil - *Danke Kona!*


----------



## biker-wug (13. Januar 2015)

Sehr schick das Bike.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2015)

In der neuen MBA 02/15, die mir seit gestern vorliegt, ist ein Shootout Process 111 in dunkellila gegen das Process 167.

Bei Interesse kann ich per PN einen Scan schicken. Schon mal vorab, das 111 kommt ziemlich gut weg


----------



## biker-wug (13. Januar 2015)

Der Scan würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Januar 2015)

Ja, mir bitte auch schicken!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (14. Januar 2015)

Wer googelt, der findet: Bike Sootout: 111 vs. 167


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Januar 2015)

Arbeit umsonst gemacht, nun gut...dann werde ich mich zukünftig meine Mittagspause wieder sinnvoller nutzen.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (26. Januar 2015)

Baustelle: Decals an Felgen und Gabel entfernt, sowie XT Scheiben montiert...





Morgen Tubeless-Umbau...





Bestellt sind RF Riser-Bar, RF Mud Crutch und eine Guide RS (ohne C)...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (27. Januar 2015)

Sodele, die neuen Schuhe sind drauf...









Hab die Reifen dann auch gleich ordnungsgemäß eingefahren...





Mitten im Bike zu sitzen und zu stehen fühlt sich großartig an. Man hat richtig viel Platz.





Die Geo ist ein Traum - jederzeit alles hervorragend ausbalanciert. Ob steil bergauf oder steil bergab (auf der Stelle stehen nur weils Spaß macht). Traktion (Druck auf den Achsen) ist da.





Das Bike schreit dich ständig an *"Gibs mir! Gib's mir!..."* du tust das und hast unglaublich viel Spaß! *ABER* ich habe auch schon eine vage Vorstellung dessen bekommen, was pinkbike meint wenn sie schreiben:


> And what of* the 111*, a short-travel machine that we said *might be ''the best handling mountain bike we've ever ridden''*? Its melding of progressive geometry and cross-country length travel is able to distort reality for an expert level rider, *but the margin of error on the 111 is about as wide as the edge of a sheet of A4 paper* - not exactly a forgiving personality for those without experience.


Auf Schotter bei ca. 40 Sachen war die Hinterachse trotz geöffnetem Dämpfer recht giftig. Aber was soll ich mich beschweren, ich hab's ja so gewollt! 





Was meine gegenwärtigen Eindrücke wert sind, wird sich spätestens auf der nächsten Ausfahrt mit meinem 29er Enduro Kumpel zeigen...

so long...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (31. Januar 2015)

Stunde der Wahrheit... Den vollständigen Tourbericht gibt es HIER

2*XL





Wir hatten reichlich Schnee und somit idale Bedingungen für einen Traktionstest. Dank HR II hatte ich stellenweise sogar mehr Traktion als mein Enduro-Kollege mit dem Minion DHR II (sehr geiles Gefühl, bergauf eine Enduro zu überholen). Ich kam überall durch wo die Enduro auch fuhr. 





Immer noch gültig: Wenn du mehr Traktion als Kondition hast, fährst du den richtigen Hinterreifen.

Der HR II 3C ist bei Raumtemperatur deutlich weicher als der normale HR II. Im Schnee jedoch war er leicht härter gewesen als der Normale. Das war auch bestimmt der Grund hierfür:


Auf gar keinen Fall war ich zu schnell! 

Sehr geil finde ich die 1*11 - nie wieder was anderes! Trotz Konditioinsdefizit kam ich überall gut hoch.

Auf rutschigem Geläuf machts der kurze Vorbau etwas hektisch (agil).

Die Geo ist ein Traum und ich bin überglücklich mit dem Bike. Einzig das Cockpit wünschte ich mir noch einen Tick höher - der bestellte RF Atlas 1.25 Riser brachte keine Erhöhung und blieb darum beim Händler.

Das Fahrwerk ist, obwohl noch nicht richtig eingestellt, ohne Befund = sehr gut. 

PS. So gefällt mir (m)ein MTB am besten:


----------



## bs99 (31. Januar 2015)

Wenn's das 111 als Carbonrahmenset gibt werd ich definitiv schwach...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. Februar 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Wenn's das 111 als Carbonrahmenset gibt werd ich definitiv schwach...


Darauf spekuliere ich auch, um irgendwann die Teile umzustecken. Bis dahin nur kleine Änderungen...

Mein Chromag Trailmaster LTD konnte farblich leider nicht überzeugen:





Darum habe ich den sehr schicken Race Face Atlas montiert





Der ist zwar vergleichsweise klein aber OK





Die Guide RS(C) ist ein Traum in Sachen Dosierbarkeit. Weil ich die Funktion der Druckpunktverstellung (aufgrund langer Finger) nicht brauche und gerne ein gänzlich schwarzes Cockpit hätte, tausche ich die Hebel gegen die der RS. [EDIT] Gesagt, getan. Auch mit RS Hebeln nach wie vor traumhafte Dosierbarkeit. Bin echt begeistert von der Bremse![/EDIT]





Ich bin immer wieder verwundert, wie viel Traktion ich bergauf habe. Selbst bei >17% Steigung auf einer mit Schnee bedeckten Waldautobahn und >23% auf 'nem Forstweg, war's nicht wirklich ein Problem. Die Vorderachse wird zwar spürbar leichter, aber auf Schnee ist das OK.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (21. Februar 2015)

>>>Singletrack Review<<<​


----------



## Nico Laus (21. Februar 2015)

Sehr cooles Bike und alles..., aber das Video ist nun wirklich keine gute Werbung für das Rad. Wie der Typ direkt in der ersten Sequenz den Hügel runterplumpst...und dann die Haltung auf dem Bike. Also genau so sollte die Geometrie der neueren Konas nicht gefahren werden. Ohne aggressiver Haltung und DRUCK auf dem Vorderrad gibt es elendiges Untersteuern. Der Kerl braucht eher etwas mit langen Kettenstreben und kurzem Reach.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (21. Februar 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ohne aggressiver Haltung und DRUCK auf dem Vorderrad gibt es elendiges Untersteuern. Der Kerl braucht eher etwas mit langen Kettenstreben und kurzem Reach.


Oder einen Vorderreifen mit mehr Grip! 

Verstehe Kona nicht, warum sie da einen Ardent draufmachen.  Die 153er hatten 2014 den HR II und dieses Jahr sogar den Minion DHF drauf - DAS schafft Vertrauen entsprechend Druck aufs Vorderrad zu geben und Spaß am Limit zu haben! 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2015)

Geax Goma ist in 2.25 auch ein sehr geiler Trail & AM Reifen


----------



## .Konafahrer. (19. März 2015)

Endlich auch mal ein paar Fotos bei  Sonnenschein





Guide RS: Dosierbarkeit und aufzuwendende Bremskraft bei langen Abfahrten top!





Leider bei weitem nicht so bequem wie stylish:





Bin von der Geo weiterhin sehr angetan...





Egal ob auf Touren oder einer Enduro hinterher Trails ballern... das 111 macht einfach nur Spaß!


----------



## biker-wug (21. März 2015)

Hab jetzt auch zugeschlagen, 2014er Process 111. Revelation, Monarch, SLX Bremse, X9 1x10, leider hat die LEV Integra direkt mal den Geist aufgegeben.
Dafür passt die Moveloc mit 200mm Federweg perfekt rein!!!

Heute erste Ausfahrt, war extrem spassig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (22. März 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Wenn's das 111 als Carbonrahmenset gibt werd ich definitiv schwach...


Ist das bereits angekuendigt oder nur Wunschtraum? 

@.Konafahrer. Wie schwer bist du denn und kannst du was zur Steifigkeit sagen? Flext das Bike oder die LR unter dir?
Das du XL faehrst find ich interessant. Ich bin so gross wie du, aber gebe ~10cm mehr davon auf die Beine und spiele mit dem Gedanken auf ein L. Du faehrst mit dem Oberkoerper eines typischen Mediumfahrers die laengste Kiste. Wow


----------



## Nico Laus (22. März 2015)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit an Rahmensets heran zu kommen? Das lila Process 111 macht mich an, habe aber keine Lust auf einen Teilebasar nach Kauf eines Komplettbikes.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (22. März 2015)

Ich wiege z.Zt. 87kg nackig, bei 1,82m und 92cm Schrittlänge (sehr lange Beine).

Ich finde das Bike vergleichsweise steif. Da flext nix. Bei gesperrtem Dämpfer ragiert die Hinterachse vergleichsweise zickig.  Das Satori war insgesamt viel weicher ("flexiger") und gutmütiger. Die WTB i23 fuhr ich schon zuvor auf dem Honzo und Satori und hatte, trotz teils holziger Fahrweise, nie ein Problem damit. Hatte sie nur ein Mal routinemäßig nachzentrieren lassen.

Bezüglich der extremen Länge geht die Rechung von Kona voll auf. Auf Touren ist die Geo sehr bequem mit viel Platz IM Bike. Bergauf bin ich jetzt schon ein paar Mal an technischen Stellen durch gekommen, wo mein Kollege mit seiner Speci 29er Enduro die Waffen strecken musste. Das erstaunt mich immer wieder, zumal er körperlich deutlich stärker ist und wir fahrtechnisch in etwa gleichauf liegen.

Bergab gilt: Länge läuft... in schnellen (+-50km/h) flowigen Singletrails (bspw. Yburg->Petersee) mit nur wenigen Steinen und Wurzeln kann ich vom Tempo knapp an der Enduro dran bleiben. Wenn's ruppiger (ab faustgroßen Steinen) wird, muss ich sauberer fahren als mein Kollege um nicht abgehängt zu werden.

*Insgesamt habe ich den Eindruck, dass das 111 umso besser performt, je härter der Fahrer sich traut bzw. in der Lage ist es ran zu nehmen.* @biker-wug (Glückwunsch zu deiner Entscheidung! )wird hierzu sicher auch noch seine Eindrücke schildern.

Einen persönlichen Nachteil habe ich für mich mittlerweile feststellen können: mir fällt das Springen deutlich schwerer als mit allen bisherigen Bikes. Die anderen Bikes hatte ich quasi unter mir und konnte sie hoch ziehen. Beim 111 bin ich (mitten drin) ein Teil des Bikes und es bedarf wahrscheinlich einer aktiveren Fahrweise. Vielleicht schildert auch hierzu @biker-wug irgendwann seine Eindrücke.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich das volle Potential des 111 noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft!


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. März 2015)

Danke. Noch was: Laeuft das Sitzrohr konisch nach oben zu oder ist dessen Durchmesser oben konstant?
Hintergrund ist, dass ich beim L Rahmen und der 150er Lev etwa 3..4mm abfeilen muesste, um meine Lieblingssitzhoehe zu erreichen.


----------



## biker-wug (22. März 2015)

Mit dem konisch schau ich später mal nach.
Das ist das geile am M Rahmen, da kann ich die 200mm Moveloc von Vecnum fahren.

Bin übrigens 1,78, m Rahmen. Tendenziell eher lange Haxn!


Zum Rest schreib ich ach ausführlichen Tests was.
Dauert noch ein wenig.

Kann nur sagen, es macht Spaß!


----------



## biker-wug (22. März 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von gestern.... 
Zug von der Moveloc muss noch verlängert werden, kommt aber ein klein wenig drauf an, wann die LEV aufschlägt. Mal schauen welche im Kona bleibt, und welche ins 601 wandert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (23. März 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ist das bereits angekuendigt oder nur Wunschtraum?
> 
> @.Konafahrer. Wie schwer bist du denn und kannst du was zur Steifigkeit sagen? Flext das Bike oder die LR unter dir?
> Das du XL faehrst find ich interessant. Ich bin so gross wie du, aber gebe ~10cm mehr davon auf die Beine und spiele mit dem Gedanken auf ein L. Du faehrst mit dem Oberkoerper eines typischen Mediumfahrers die laengste Kiste. Wow



Nachdem das Process Alu so eindeutig mit 111"A" am Rahmendecal gekennzeichnet ist, hoffe ich auf ein 111"C".
Gibt ja kaum ein Rad in der Kona-Palette wo sich das so anbieten würde.


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. März 2015)

Konnte Heut mal das 2014 in L paar Runden im Kreis fahren. Man muss echt aufpassen, dass einem das VR nicht abhaut.
Da das 2015er in L scheinbar nirgends aufzutreiben ist, und das gruene auch ziemlich lecker ausschaut, noch zwei Fragen in die Runde:

1. bekommt man 'ne SRAM GXP X11 Kurbel in das BB92 Lager?
2. Welchen Tune hat der verbaute Monarch? Irgendwas, was es zu kaufen gibt oder custom?

Danke!


----------



## biker-wug (23. März 2015)

Tune ist M/M.

Mit dem Innenlager kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiterhelfen.
Interessiert mich aber auch.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (24. März 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Konnte Heut mal das 2014 in L paar Runden im Kreis fahren. Man muss echt aufpassen, dass einem das VR nicht abhaut.


Der Ardent ist dieses Bikes nicht würdig! Der war schon auf dem Satori eine Schwachstelle, weil auch dessen Fahrwerk deutlich mehr konnte als der Ardent erlaubte.



beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Da das 2015er in L scheinbar nirgends aufzutreiben ist, (...)


Mein Händler bekommt m.W. im April noch eines in L. Wenn du willst kann ich heute Mittag nachfragen ob das schon verkauft oder noch zu haben ist.


----------



## beutelfuchs (24. März 2015)

danke fuer das Angebot, aber Geduld ist nicht meine Staerke


----------



## beutelfuchs (24. März 2015)

Junfernfahrt ueberstanden. Wow, ein rollender Pogostick on Speed. Kein Vergleich zu dem knetigen 29er Stumpi, welches ich mal hatte.
Nur gegen den Antrieb muss wohl ich was machen, 34/36 ist mir einfach zu stressig.

@biker-wug Was haelst du denn von der Revelation? Nachdem Trara um das ICB2, wo alles unterhalb einer Pike/36er fuer jeglichen Trail als vollkommen ueberfordert galt, war ich extrem positiv ueberrascht, wobei ich zwei Pikes zum Vergleich habe. Die Rev spricht super an, hat genug Daempfung und Pop. Die 120er Pike war schon bestellt, aber nach Heute denke ich, dass ich das Geld in was handgespeichtes mit XD-Freilauf sinnvoller investieren kann. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass das Bike weder alpine Steil-Holper-Abfahrten noch Bikeparks sehen wird, dafuer hab ich was Groesseres.


----------



## biker-wug (24. März 2015)

Ich sag noch nicht viel dazu. Bin erst einmal gefahren. 
Aber mir hat sie getaugt.
Fahr im dicken ne Vengeance Coil HLR, dass ist logischerweise was anderes, aber für das was ich mit dem Kona treibe sollte sie locker ausreichen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. März 2015)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Mit dem Innenlager kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiterhelfen.
> Interessiert mich aber auch.



Ich war Heute mal am basteln. Die XX1 GXP Kurbel in der breiten Variante (Q-Factor 168) passt. Das Shimanolager muss allerdings durch die SRAM-Variante ersetzt werden. Ich habe das einfache (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41x86-5-92mm-p24338/) eingepresst.

Durch Tausch von Kurbel, Blatt, Lager, Sattel, Lenker und Kette konnte ich ca. 600g gewinnen. Von 14.5Kg auf 13.9Kg (je mit DMR Vaults).


Beim basteln habe ich auch gleich einige Gewichte genommen:

Race Face Turbine mit Blatt 34T 683g
Fuehrung e*thirteen LS1 223g
Sattel WTB 303g
Lenker Kona XC/BC Riser 350g

Die Laufraeder kommen im original aufgebautem Zustand mit Reifen, Scheibe, Kranz etc. 2650g (HR) und 2250g (VR).
Etwas leichteres ist gerade im Zulauf, wodurch ich dann auch die XX1 Kasette/Trigger/Schaltwerk montieren kann.
Bin gespannt, was dann auf der Waage steht.


----------



## biker-wug (26. März 2015)

Ich bin lieber gefahren, meins wiegt mit Moveloc, 30er Raceface Blatt, ohne Kein und hinten einem 42er Ritzel 14,2kg.


----------



## biker-wug (26. März 2015)

Kefü sollte das heißen, nicht kein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (1. April 2015)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal für vorne eine Specialized Butcher in 2.3 geleistet. Testfahrt steht aufgrund der Sturmwetterlage leider noch aus.

Hinten bleibt erstmal der 2.2er Ardent drauf.


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. April 2015)

Habe hinten den 2.2er Trail King BCC drauf, von dem war ich am 26er recht begeistert. Vorne dann vielleicht der 2.4er, wenn ich mal drueber stolper.


----------



## beutelfuchs (5. April 2015)

Gestern endlich mal artgerecht eingeritten...



 


@.Konafahrer.  Da wir uns gerade unschluessig waren, kennst du vielleicht eine Aussage von Kona zum empfohlenen SAG des Daempfers? Weder im Handbuch noch auf der Webseite laesst sich etwas finden. Der Haendler hatte auf ~30% gestellt, aber das muss ja nichts heissen. Dank dir.


----------



## Enginejunk (6. April 2015)

im allgemeinen sagt man ja für CC und all-mountain zwischen 20-25%. je nach fahrstil würde ich sagen das die 25% schon bergablastig sind, würde es mit 20% versuchen. 

denke dran den SAG im stehen in abfahrtshaltung zu messen, das geht alleine nicht. auch ablesen am dämpfer geht extrem schlecht weil man sich immer wieder bewegt.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (7. April 2015)

@beutelfuchs  Fahre z.Zt. auch mit auch 30% SAG (vo.+hi.). 

Da ich überwiegend auf meinen Hometrails unterwegs bin, stelle ich das Bike im Laufe der Saison auf maximale Ausnutzung des Federwegs ein, mit vllt. 5% Reserve. Schön fluffig, wie hier die Revelation (120mm) an meinem verblichenen Honzo: 

Die Pike des 111 werde ich noch auf 130 traveln und es zunächst bei 2 Tokens belassen. Denn ich habe die Pike / das 111 trotz 30% SAG bisher noch nicht ans Limit gebracht. 

PS. Den o.g. Flowtrail fuhr ich kürzlich mit dem 111 so schnell wie mit noch keinem anderen Bike. Die Kiste macht echt Laune!


----------



## biker-wug (7. April 2015)

Interessant, ich war anfangs bei 30% SAG und nutze den Federweg bis Anschlag.
Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass die Pike progressiver als die Revelation ist.


----------



## beutelfuchs (7. April 2015)

Das sagt Kona auf meine Anfrage:



> *To:* [email protected]
> *Subject:* Recommended SAG setting for 2014er Process 111
> 
> Hi Kona,
> ...





> HI, most riders like very little sag on that model. Something around 10-15% is the norm.
> Happy Trails!




Da werde ich wohl mal aufpumpen und testen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2015)

Wohl eher Luft _ablassen._


----------



## beutelfuchs (7. April 2015)

Von 30% auf 15% muss man eher aufpumpen, oder ganz schoen viel abnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2015)

Du hast den Witz nicht verstanden...bin ja schon wieder weg.


----------



## beutelfuchs (7. April 2015)

Sry, eingeschraenkte Humorsensibilitaet nach dem ersten Arbeitstag nach Ostern...


----------



## biker-wug (13. April 2015)

Hi Leute, 

mal zwei Fragen in die Runde.
Wieviel Federweg an der Gabel darf man im 111fahren?

2. Kann man die 2014 verbaute Revelation auf 130 mm aufmachen.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (14. April 2015)

10-15% SAG?!  Wie hoch müssen dann die Drops sein, damit der volle Federweg genutzt wird? 

War heute unterwegs. Über die Rampen bin ich mit gut Speed. Ergebnis siehe Foto:





Baue morgen auf 130mm um und nutze anstatt der bei 130mm empfohlenen 3 Tokens mal nur 2. Denn so progressiv wie jetzt brauche ich die Pike dann doch nicht.

-

Die Amis bauen das 111 bis 140mm um.

PS. Wenn du wolltest, so hätte ich noch einen nagelneuen 140er Airshaft für die Soloair Revelation günstig abzugeben.


----------



## biker-wug (14. April 2015)

Ich denk mal drüber nach, 140mm hebt die Front gewaltig hoch.....

Aber ich könnte dann ja noch 2cm Spacer entfernen......


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. April 2015)

Kann man diesen konischen Spacer eigentlich entfernen? Alle anderen habe ich schon raus geschmissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (14. April 2015)

Ich hab so einen steuersatz zuhause, die kappe sieht aus wie ein teil davon und hält das lager, könnte man aber abdrehen bzw. Die kappe gibts auch in flach.


----------



## biker-wug (25. April 2015)

Gestern habe ich den 140mm Air shaft montiert und gleichzeitig die Front abgesenkt.
Sitzposition ist identisch, nur mit jetzt mehr Federweg.
Bin nach der ersten Fahrt zufrieden.


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2015)

Jetzt kam nach Wochen endlich die LEV von der Reparatur zurück, gleich montiert und Überraschung, leider hat sie nur 125mm Verstellweg.
Und ausgezogen bis Minimum Insert ist sie immer noch ein zwei cm zu kurz.
Glaub ich muss echt noch auf ne 150mm Reverb Stealth umbauen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. Mai 2015)

Das 111 wird mit der 150er verkauft, ich wuerde das reklamieren.

Ich hatte mich mal auf die Suche nach einem Ersatzschaltauge fuer den Rucksack gemacht. Das Richte ist
Typ TT, Hersteller-Artnr.: CMPHTT
Gibt's zB.
bei Hibike fuer 19 EUR
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p1f95cbd7034bc8174856e1ad78d59ea1/Kona-Schaltauge.html


----------



## biker-wug (10. Mai 2015)

Tja, Reklamieren ist nicht beim Privatkauf.
Und auf der Kona Seite findet man leider nicht raus ob 2014 definitiv nur 150mm Varianten verbaut wurden.


----------



## Enginejunk (10. Mai 2015)

schreib doch ne mail mit rahmennummer hin, dann erfährst du was eigentlich reingehört. velleicht wars der vorbesitzer.


----------



## biker-wug (10. Mai 2015)

Werde ich mal machen.


----------



## Fl!p (11. Mai 2015)

Das hängt doch von der Rahmengröße ab, welche Sattelstütze verbaut wurde. S=100mm, M=125mm und L-XL=150mm. Zumindest steht es so im Techbook von 2015. Das 2014er hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## biker-wug (11. Mai 2015)

Da weiss einer Details, cool, danke.


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. Mai 2015)

Hattest wohl nicht nachgemessen, bevor du die Kaputte demontiert & eingeschickt hattest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (11. Mai 2015)

Die kaputte steckte beim Kauf abgesenkt im Rahmen, Zugaufnahme war kaputt und sie machte keinen Mucker. 
Sprich messen unmöglich.


----------



## tagoon (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich auch nach langem hin umd her zwischen Transition Smuggler, Trek Remedy und Specialized Camber EVO doch für das Kona entschieden. 
Hier mal ein zwei bilder von meinem kleinen lila Ding.


 



Naja, so klein ist es nicht. Ist Größe L, selbst bin ich 179cm und das passt ganz gut, soweit ich das jetzt sagen kann. Eine richtige runde steht noch aus.


----------



## beutelfuchs (24. Mai 2015)

Wie kam's zu der Entscheidung?  Wirst es jedenfalls kaum bereuen. Willkommen im Club wa


----------



## biker-wug (24. Mai 2015)

Das Smuggler bin ich heute mal gefahren, liegt satter auf dem Trail, dafür ist das Process etwas verspielter.

Spaß machen beide.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (25. Mai 2015)

@tagoon

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Willkommen im Club.


----------



## beutelfuchs (25. Mai 2015)

Ich liebe das Ding einfach!


----------



## tagoon (26. Mai 2015)

Danke danke.

Also wie kam es dazu.
Per Zufall bin ich auf das Kona aufmerksam geworden und fand das Konzept interwssant, 29er, lang und flach kombiniert mit kurzem Federweg. Dann habe ich angefangen vergleichbare bikes zu suchen und das specialized und das transition kamen auf die Liste. Specialized ist dann doch raus gefallen weil die Geometrie nicht ganz so war wie ich kir vorgestellt hatte. Das transition ist schon ausverkauft in L und das trek war nur in der teuren carbon Version zu haben. Der Händler um die Ecke wollte das dann auch nur bestellen, wenn ich es kaufe, sonst nicht. Das Kona konnte och dann ausgiebig in Größe M probefahren und es hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Leider war das sattelrohr zu kurz. Nach kurzem proberollen auf der Straße passte das in L gut und ich habe zugeschlagen. War das letzte das uberhaubt noch zu haben war. Die sind auch schon ausverkauft.

Das trek hat mich eigentlich nur wegen dem re:active Dämpfer interessiert.


----------



## biker-wug (26. Mai 2015)

Das mit der Sattelstütze beim M Rahmen ist ein Witz.
Extrem kurzes Sitzrohr und dann verbauen die Helden eine Stütze mit gerade mal 365mm Gesamtlänge. 
Ist mir auch zu kurz.
Fahre derzeit die Moveloc aus meinem 601 und erwarte im Lauf der Woche eine Reverb mit 150 mm Absenkung.


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Mai 2015)

ich bin vorn paar wochen das process 167 in L probegefahren, bin 186cm gross (schrittlänge keine ahnung) und das sitzrohr passte gut. wenn ich jetz nach den alten geometriewerten gehe (reach bei L dann um die 400) würde ich quasi ein M nehmen und hätte dann auch bedenken, das sitzrohr ist dann mal eben 45mm kürzer als bei L. zum glück kann man das aber mit dem vorbau ausgleichen bis zu einem gewissen maß.

dafür sehe ich den vorteil aber darin, wenn man eine entsprechende teleskopstütze nachgerüstet hat, das man den sattel sehr tief versenken kann. ob man das natürlich beim 111 braucht ist ne andere sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (26. Mai 2015)

Das kurze Sitzrohr ist voll okay, da passt ne 200mm Moveloc rein.
Aber warum das Bike mit einer sehr kurzen Stütze ausgeliefert wird ist unbegreiflich.
Die LEV mit 125mm Verstellweg gibt es auch mit 400mm länge.


----------



## biker-wug (26. Mai 2015)

Aber mit der 150mm Reverb mit 435mm Länge ist das Problem gelöst.
Nur das keiner meine LEV kaufen will.....


----------



## tagoon (26. Mai 2015)

Genau, das habe ich mir auch gedacht, das keine die haben will. Beim L Rahmen kommt die lev auch in 150mm wenn ich mich nicht irre. Bin gerade zu faul um in den Keller zu gehen


----------



## biker-wug (26. Mai 2015)

Laut Kona Importeur erst ab XL.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (30. Mai 2015)

Sodele, endlich Zeit und Muße...





Bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich das neue Syntace-Cockpit montiert:





Megaforce2









War ziemlich nass heute. Fahreindrücke daher ein andermal...





PS. Besten Dank an thirtythree, der seine Werkstatt, Kaffee und Bier zur Verfügung gestellt hat.


----------



## biker-wug (30. Mai 2015)

Hohes Cockpit. Hatte ich auch mal probiert, der original Lenker taugt mir mehr.

Airshaft gewechselt, welchen hast verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (31. Mai 2015)

Ich hab lange Beine und brauche im Stehen ein relativ hohes Cockpit. 

Von 120 auf 130: fühlt sich richtig gut an.


----------



## biker-wug (31. Mai 2015)

130, etwas weniger als ich mit 140.

Aber auch das fühlt sich gut an.

Cockpit ist in erster Linie Geschmackssache.


----------



## biker-wug (2. Juni 2015)

Heute am fränkischen Meer. (Großer Brombachsee).


----------



## .Konafahrer. (4. Juni 2015)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Cockpit ist in erster Linie Geschmackssache.


Hängt wie gesagt auch vom Körperbau ab. Stichwort Stack & Reach:

Persönlicher Stack: Innenbeinlänge x 0,69_ (920 x 0,69 = 635)_
Persönlicher Reach: pers. Stack / 1,5 _(635 / 1,5 = 423)
_
Daraus ergibt sich der pers. Stack to Reach: _635 / 423 = 1,5  
_
*Stack to Reach (STR) bestimmt den Charakter des Rahmens in Bezug auf den jeweiligen Fahrer*:

STR unter 1,45 = rennmäßig, gestreckt, für Sitzriese sportlich
STR 1,45 - 1,55 = sportlich, für Sitzriese komfortabel, _für Langbeiner rennmäßig, gestreckt_
STR über 1,55 = komfortabel, _für Langbeiner sportlich_

Meine Erfahrung  als Langbeiner nach 8 gefahrenen (Test-)Bikes in insges. 13 verschiedenen Größen: *Je näher das STR des Bikes der des persönlichen STR, desto eher fühlt sich das Bike wie ein erweitertes Körperteil an. *Desto einfacher gelingen Wheelie & und Nose-Wheelie (einfach zu testen auf Hofrunde), d.h. die Balance stimmt.

-

Die Process' bauen relativ flach und lang. Dies bringt dieses Im-Bike-Sitzen mit sich (welches übrigens ein Freund von mir, der sich gerade ein 153DL gekauft hat, im direkten Vergleich mit einer Speci Enduro bestätigt hat: auf der Speci Enduro sitzt du drauf - im Process mittendrin).

Ich hab mich an die Länge gewöhnt und finde diese für mich als Langbeiner sehr gestreckte Position komfortabel und gut. Jedoch hat mich das 111 beim Bergabfahren im Stehen etwas "behindert" weil mir das Cockpit (aufgrund des niedrigen Stacks) zu niedrig war. Darum kommt mir persönlich jeder Millimeter Höhe zugute. ;-)

-

Die Änderung auf 130mm und das um 2,5cm verkürzte und leicht erhöhte Cockpit sind an sich prima. Das anfangs bemängelte Feeling beim Springen fühlt sich jetzt besser an. Lediglich in bös' schnell gefahrenen Kurfen (ohne Anlieger) muss ich nun bewusst mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad geben. Soweit möglich, gleiche ich dies durch eine stärkere Neigung des Bikes unter mir aus.

Unterm Strich ist das 111 bis auf die Reifen serienmäßig schon ein Hammer Teil!


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Juni 2015)

ist diese berechnung abhängig von einem bestimmten fahrstil? also DH oder XC etc.? 

ich mit 830mm beinlänge (186cm gross) käme da auf einen reach von 381. das kann irgendwie nicht so richtig stimmen.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (5. Juni 2015)

Gute Frage (auf die ich keine plausible Antwort geben kann).

Auf die Stack and Reach Berechnung kam ich über www.merileth.com/size.htm

www.competitivecyclist.com/Store/catalog/fitCalculatorBike.jsp? spuckt detailiertere Ergebnisse aus. Die unterscheiden dann auch zwischen XC, AM und Graviity.

Ungeachtet aller Theorie hatten alle Bikes auf denen ich mich wohl fühlte eines gemein:




Satori 19", Honzo S, Enduro L - jeweils Sattelspitze -> Griffmitte

Das 111 ist ein paar cm länger - und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## tagoon (15. Juni 2015)

So bin mal mit meinem 111er (2015) gestern unterwegs gewesen. Hat echt Spass gemacht. Bis jetzt habe ich noch die standard Ausstattung. Aber das wird sich ändern.
Die Pike war mir zu hart und sie ist trotzdem noch durchgeschlagen. Standardmäßig waren 4 Bottomless token verbaut. Bin jetzt mal all in gegangen, sprich 6 roken und weniger Luftdruck. Mal sehen wie das wird.
Die reifen waren auch überfordert. Werde mal auf tubeless und weniger Luftdruck umbauen bevor ich neue Reifen kaufe.
Dann noch der Dämpfer. Der ist mir in der Mitte zu viel weggesackt und ein wenig zu weich. Durchgeschlagen ist der aber nie. Hat einer schon mal die Dearborn air Luftkammer am Prozess ausprobiert? Ich denke das könnte helfen. S heute mich noch davor ein CCDB inline zu kaufen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## biker-wug (18. Juni 2015)

So, seid Montag hab ich jetzt die 150mm Reverb Stealth drin, jetzt kann die Moveloc wieder ins 601 wandern.

Die LEV war ja zu kurz.

Jetzt wiegt mein 111 14,04kg, das passt soweit, finde ich.

Bilder folgen die Tage mal wieder, wenn ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (8. Juli 2015)

Nach nun weit über 1.000km von Tour bis schwerem S2 (m)ein Zwischen-Fazit:

*Das 111 belohnt mutige Fahrer! *Erst gestern in einem schnellen S1 dachte ich _"oh,oh... ob das gut geht.."_ und dann geschah etwas völlig unerwartetes: anstatt die Kontrolle zu verlieren fühlte es sich an wie bei einem Allradler, der sich bei genug Gas aus der Kurve heraus "gerade zieht" - wie wenn jemand am Vorderrad gezogen hätte nur damit ich die Spur halten kann. 

Sehr beeindruckend:* je schneller du das Teil prügelst, desto besser (stabiler) fühlt es sich an! *

Steil is geil:




An einer flott gefahrenen 29er Speci Enduro kann ich mittlerweile dran bleiben. Und auch in schwierigen S2 komme ich super zurecht. Einzig verblocktes Gelände steht noch aus...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (15. Juli 2015)

*2016 *






via pinkbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. Juli 2015)

Schicke Farbkombination


----------



## beutelfuchs (15. Juli 2015)

Ich mag unser gruen irgendwie


----------



## .Konafahrer. (20. Juli 2015)

Process 111 - € 4.199,-





http://konaworld.com/process_111.cfm


Process 111 DL - € 5.199,-





http://konaworld.com/process_111_dl.cfm


----------



## biker-wug (23. Juli 2015)

Gestern bei Regen auf der Retterner Kanzel.


----------



## tagoon (23. Juli 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Process 111 - € 4.199,-
> http://konaworld.com/process_111.cfm
> 
> Process 111 DL - € 5.199,-
> http://konaworld.com/process_111_dl.cfm



Also die neuen farben sind viel schöner als mein 2015ner lila. Das DL gefällt mir besonders gut.

Aber der preis war 2015 auch schöner 

Der Rahmen hat sich ja kaum verändert. Aber dass ein leichteres sattelrohr, kettenstrebe und nen anderes gusset am sattelrohr das rad 200Eur teiere machen ist schon echt schade. Interessant ist auch, dass es jetzt wieder zwei Modelle gibt genau wie in 2014. mal sehen ob es dann 2017 wieder nur eines gibt das preislich zwischen den zweiten liegt.


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Juli 2015)

naja, teuer macht ein bike der einkaufspreis und natürlich die wechselkurse. die mussten mit nem verdammt schwachem euro kalkulieren.


----------



## biker-wug (20. August 2015)

Hab meins jetzt auf Tubeless umgerüstet und nen Sixc Lenker montiert.
Es wiegt jetzt 13,8kg.


----------



## biker-wug (22. August 2015)

Hier mal wieder meins on Tour...


----------



## tagoon (23. August 2015)

Schöne bilder. 

Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs.Ab heute steht fest ich will nen neuen Vorderreifen. Der ardent und ich wollen uns einfach nicht anfreunden. Was fährt ihr den so? Der LSB sagt Maxxis minion DHR,   Mountains Biking UK empfiehlt Ardent am Hinterrad und High Roller II am Vorderrad und kona liefert die neuen mit Minion DHF aus. Was meint ihr ist die beste Wahl? Der High Roller ist wohl der beste in Sachen grip aber der wiegt auch gleich ein kilo. Die anderen sind doch deutlich leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (23. August 2015)

Ich habe vorne den Specialized Butcher drauf.
29x2.3

Günstig, Grip, nicht zu schwer.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (24. August 2015)

Momentan: HR II 3C + HR II (vorne immer Grip, hinten too much)
Sommer (künftig): DHF + DHR II (DHR II hatte ich schon mal auf der Hinterachse und war im Sommer zufrieden)
Winter: HR II + HR II (HR II bietet auf der Hinterachse auf losem, nassen Geläuf etwas bessere Traktion)

PS. Der Ardent wird dem Bike nie und nimmer gerecht. Viel zu wenig (Brems-) Traktion. "Vergleich" Ardent vs. Maxxis-Kombi auf einem Satori.


----------



## tagoon (25. August 2015)

Danke für die Antworten.

Bin mit dem Ardent auf dem Hinterrad eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Werde den da wohl erstmal drauf lassen. Dann bleibe ich doch einfach bei Maxxis und nehme den DHF und probiere den mal. Der HR II 3C ist mir doch etwas zu schwer. Falls die kombo nicht gut geht werde ich auf Specialized Butcher und Purgatory Control umsteigen.


----------



## Enginejunk (25. August 2015)

Hans dampf vorn un nobby nic (15er) oder rock razor hinten, geniale enduro kombination.


----------



## Nico Laus (25. August 2015)

tagoon schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Bin mit dem Ardent auf dem Hinterrad eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Werde den da wohl erstmal drauf lassen. Dann bleibe ich doch einfach bei Maxxis und nehme den DHF und probiere den mal. Der HR II 3C ist mir doch etwas zu schwer. Falls die kombo nicht gut geht werde ich auf Specialized Butcher und Purgatory Control umsteigen.


Gute Entscheidung! Die Maxxiskombi hat etwas mehr Dämpfung und klebt besser, die Specis rollen besser und fühlen sich agiler an.

edit:
Übrigens mag ich den Ardent. Ein gutmütiger Reifen, der gutes Feedback gibt und toll dämpft. Driften und am Limit fahren macht doch gerade mit dem Trailbike Spaß. Sehr griffige Reifen killen den spritzigen Charakter.


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. August 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Übrigens mag ich den Ardent. Ein gutmütiger Reifen, der gutes Feedback gibt und toll dämpft. Driften und am Limit fahren macht doch gerade mit dem Trailbike Spaß. Sehr griffige Reifen killen den spritzigen Charakter.


 Hab ihn bisher auch drauf gelassen. Am wichtigesten bei der Art Bike ist mir aber auch der Speed daheim im Flachland. Fuer berab steht was anderes da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (27. August 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> edit:
> Übrigens mag ich den Ardent. Ein gutmütiger Reifen, der gutes Feedback gibt und toll dämpft. Driften und am Limit fahren macht doch gerade mit dem Trailbike Spaß. Sehr griffige Reifen killen den spritzigen Charakter.


Mit Sommerreifen kann man im Winter auch mehr driften.  Hab aber verstanden was du sagen möchtest.  Werde nie den Adrenalinstoß des ersten (eingeklickt gefahrenen) Matschdrifts über beide Achsen mit den Hans-Dampfs auf dem Hardtail vergessen.

Ansonsten fahre ich lieber am Limit des Fahrwerks / Bikes als am Limit eines nicht zu meinem Einsatzzweck/Fahrstil passenden Reifens.  Das Satori z.B. ging wie die Sau - bringt aber nix, wenn die Reifen nicht mitkommen.  Außerdem trete ich jede Woche "gegen" zwei Enduros an, die schon aufgrund ihres Federwegs ganz entspannt einen viel höheren Grundspeed gehen können.

Aber jedem das seine... Hauptsache es macht Spaß! 

PS. habe meine Hometrails auch schon mit den Trennscheiben eines Crossers unter die Räder genommen. Geht alles! Hat damals sogar mehr Spaß gemacht als mit 'nem 153dl.


----------



## tagoon (27. August 2015)

Nochmal Dldanke an alle für die Antworten und Kommentare.

Ich habe mich doch für die specialized Kombination entschieden. Hab beim Gabelprofi ersatzteile für meinen Dämpfer bestellt und der hatte halt die specialized reifen da. Hätte der Maxxis gehabt wäre es Maxxis geworden. Mal sehen wie die sich machen. Hier fängt jetzt auch schin wiedr der Herbst an und da gibt es viel Matsch, nasse Wurzeln und nasse Steine. Falls das nicht passt, kommt hinten der Ardent wieder drauf und vorne der High Roller II.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch das abwarten bis der Postbote kommt.


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. September 2015)

Die short travel season ist wieder eroeffnet...



 

...leider hat sich die Lev durch 0.5 cm Aabsacken bei Belastung direkt daraus verabschiedet :/


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. September 2015)

Am WE durfte das 111 endlich mal nach Pod Smrkem. Das Bike ist wie fuer das Gelaende gemacht und man railt damit wie irre durch den Wald. Das einzige was fehlt ist 'ne Klingel, um die behaebigen Enduros wegzuscheuchen 
Die lange Geo passt mir in der Art high speed flow super. Bei technischen Passagen bin ich damit allerdings noch nicht warm geworden, sicher auch wegen der grossen Raeder.


----------



## biker-wug (14. September 2015)

Ich hab gestern wieder die Moveloc mit 200mm Verstellbereich verbaut, da ich fast nur noch Kona fahre. 
Dazu einen 30mm Megaforce von Syntace.

Bin jetzt absolut zufrieden. Wenn die Ritzel fertig sind, kommt irgendwann noch XT 1x11 drauf.


----------



## Enginejunk (14. September 2015)

du wurdest hiermit Konafiziert...


----------



## biker-wug (14. September 2015)

Das 601 steht wirklich fast nur noch rum.
Gardasee und Bikepark, für den Rest musste das Kona herhalten.


----------



## tagoon (15. September 2015)

Ist galt ein tolles rad. 
Macht eben alles mir bis auf die ganz wilden Sachen.

Ich finde es fühlt sich viel kleiner an als es ist. Kann vielleicht mit der geringen Überstandshöhe zu tun haben.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem ich jetzt mit dem 111 im Vinschgau unterwegs war, hier nochmal ein Fazit von mir.

Das Teil rockt die Trails richtig gut, es ist spielerisch durch die Trails zu manövrieren, einfach ein Traum.
Ich hab lange überlegt, ob ich das 601 mit Stahlfederfahrwerk mitzunehmen oder eben das Kona.
Ich hab die Entscheidung definitiv nicht bereut.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Oktober 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (7. November 2015)

Kurze Frage, was ist im Process für ein Innenlager verbaut, kenn mich mit diesen PressFit Typbezeichnungen absolut nicht aus.


----------



## beutelfuchs (7. November 2015)

Kommt auch auf deine Kurbel an. Ich hab das fuer meine SRAM Kurbel drin
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41x86-5-92mm-p24338/


----------



## biker-wug (7. November 2015)

Shimano bzw. Originaltitel mal ne Race Face Turbine.

Aber dein Link hilft mir schon weiter.
Danke.


----------



## biker-wug (28. November 2015)

Heute im Schnee, wenn es glatt ist, hat das 29er auch nicht mehr grip.....

Anhang anzeigen 440340


----------



## biker-wug (2. Dezember 2015)

Umbau auf 1x11 Shimano XT, schaltet um Welten besser als die 1x10 DIY Lösung.


----------



## Emperor (5. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich große Unterschiede zwischen dem 2015er und 2016er Modell? Der Preisunterschied erscheint mir gewaltig, 2900€ vs. 4200€ bei auf den ersten Blick gleicher Ausstattung. Gibt es an der Standardausstattung irgendetwas zu bemängeln? Da sind einige Komponenten verbaut mit denen ich nicht so vertraut bin. Für den Preis vom 2015er Modell bin ich echt am überlegen zuzuschlagen.


----------



## biker-wug (6. Dezember 2015)

Für die Mitleser, die noch kein 111 haben:

 http://www.hibike.de/kona-111-proc...le-mod-2015-p0b8bdd8c73dd4964ecb73c8d809b6e77


----------



## Enginejunk (6. Dezember 2015)

ach du grosser gott, is die beschreibung mit google-translator entstanden?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (11. Januar 2016)

Aus der Rubrik *"dieses Teil gebe ich nicht mehr her"* seit einiger Zeit nun schon im Einsatz:





Funktioniert völlig problemlos im Zusammenspiel mit der serienmäßigen LEV. *Die Ergonomie ist ein Traum!*

*Ebenso* *traumhaft* ist nach wie vor *die* *Dosierbarkeit der GUIDE RS*. Hier auf extrem rutschigem Geläuf, welches selbst zwei DH-Fahrer überfordert hat (siehe Fotos Tourbericht).





Tourbericht Heidelberg





PS. Bin immer wieder erstaunt, was man mit diesem "Trailbike" doch alles fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (11. Januar 2016)

Der Hebel schaut echt schick aus.
Der Tour Bericht liest sich gut.


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Januar 2016)

die gegend sieht sehr spassig aus.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (11. Januar 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> die gegend sieht sehr spassig aus.


Habe ein Video der Abfahrt gefunden:




Wir sind genau das gefahren bis min 3:09 und ab min 5:13 bis zum Ende. Bei Sekunde 54 ist das Foto mit dem Liteville-Pärchen entstanden. Ich, Katrin und trail_desire sind dann auf der linken Seite der Mauer runter. Sah irgendwie st(g)eiler aus, die Line.


----------



## biker-wug (29. Januar 2016)

Heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen, das 111 geht auch als CC Bike gut...


----------



## beutelfuchs (31. Januar 2016)




----------



## tagoon (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich brauche mal wieder ein wenig Hilfe. Ich will in einen neuen Laufradsatz investieren. Nach etwas stöbern im Netz bin ich bei ei er schönen Felge gelandet. Der Easton Arc. Hat mehr reserven als die Ryde Trace und wiegt nicht viel mehr.  Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage welche breite ich nehmen soll. Wollte auf jeden Fall breiter als die WTB ST i23 die standardmäßig am 2015er Process 111 verbaut sind. Soll ich all in gehen und die 30mm innneweite nehmen oder reicht die 27?

Oder sollte ich auf so leicht wie möglich setzten und die 
Spank OozyTrail295 nehmen mit einer innneweite von 25mm?
Dies Reifen werden je nach Einsatz vielleicht 2.2" bis 2,4" breit sein. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (9. Februar 2016)

Gestern mal wieder unterwegs gewesen...






Nicht alleine...






Den neu montierten Hebel testen...


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Februar 2016)

tagoon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich brauche mal wieder ein wenig Hilfe. Ich will in einen neuen Laufradsatz investieren. Nach etwas stöbern im Netz bin ich bei ei er schönen Felge gelandet. Der Easton Arc. Hat mehr reserven als die Ryde Trace und wiegt nicht viel mehr.  Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage welche breite ich nehmen soll. Wollte auf jeden Fall breiter als die WTB ST i23 die standardmäßig am 2015er Process 111 verbaut sind. Soll ich all in gehen und die 30mm innneweite nehmen oder reicht die 27?
> 
> Oder sollte ich auf so leicht wie möglich setzten und die
> ...


wieviel wiegste denn und wie ist dein fahrpofil?


----------



## tagoon (9. Februar 2016)

Ahh sorry. Natürlich ist das ja auch wichtig.
Wiege 67kg nackt.
Mit Ausrüstung und trinkblase habe ich das noch nicht gewogen.
Ich fahre eher technische Trails. Hier in Göteborg ist das meist viel steine, wurzeln und nass. Vielleicht geht es auch zwei drei mal in nen bikepark. Da dann eher auf die sprunglastigen flowigen Trails als auf die dh Strecke.


----------



## biker-wug (18. Februar 2016)

Frage in die Runde, will mein Process demnächst auf eine Pike oder Yari umrüsten.
Jetzt die Frage, hat Kona bei der Pike 46mm oder 51mm Offset verbaut?


----------



## Enginejunk (18. Februar 2016)

immer 46mm. 
steht auch in den geodaten.


----------



## biker-wug (18. Februar 2016)

Super, danke dir.


----------



## G.Heim (19. Februar 2016)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Den neu montierten Hebel testen...


Was ist das für eine Halterung für den Vecnum Hebel?


----------



## biker-wug (19. Februar 2016)

Des ist ein Adapter von Lindarets.com. 
Passt an das ispec und dann kann man den Hebel montieren.
Gibt es auch für Sram oder mit Schelle....


----------



## .Pit (22. Februar 2016)

Hi Jungs,

habe mir den Link von Hibike angesehen und wusste was zu tun ist, da ich das 111 schon mal Probe gefahren bin und war gleichauf hin und weg vom Bike.
Vermittelt ein sehr gutes und direktes Gefühl was gerade unter einem los ist, also musste ich das letzte Kaufen.
Habe noch ein 30er Kettenblatt dazu gekauft.
Air Shaft 140mm hat ein bekannter noch liegen,mal sehen ob dieser zum Einsatz kommt.
Biker-wug du hast auf 140mm umgebaut wie ist dein Feedback dazu.
Wie gehen die Bremsen nach längerer Zeit, hätte noch eine Avid Guide R  rumliegen, tauschen oder SLX weiter fahren?

Gruß PIT


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. Februar 2016)

Hast du das gekauft
http://www.hibike.de/kona-process-1...en-mod-2014-p8bf5177e9f7d4fb64f53343927152a10
?

Das gab es bei Wiggle.com letztens
wesentlich günstiger, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (22. Februar 2016)

Wiggle liefert aber nicht mehr nach D. 
hatte letztens einer geschrieben der das Process 167 kaufen wollte.
ein paar hier habens dort gekauft, bei ihm hiess es sie liefern nich mehr nach D. 

hängt vlei damit zusammen das die jetz CRC gekauft haben.


----------



## .Pit (22. Februar 2016)

Ich habe das hier bei Hibike für 2599€ gekauft

http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/mt...tml?gshop=DE&gclid=CM3dm-3_i8sCFVKZGwodtocHQw


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Februar 2016)

wie jetz, das soll ein enduro sein?


----------



## biker-wug (22. Februar 2016)

.Pit schrieb:


> Air Shaft 140mm hat ein bekannter noch liegen,mal sehen ob dieser zum Einsatz kommt.
> Biker-wug du hast auf 140mm umgebaut wie ist dein Feedback dazu.



Mir gefällt es mit den 140mm besser, hab aber die Front durch Spacerentfernen abgesenkt.

Wenn dieses Jahr ne Pike oder Yari ins Bike kommt, wird es eine 130er.....


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. Februar 2016)

Fuer mich macht der kurze Federweg und die damit verbundene Direktheit gerade den Charakter des 111 aus und ich haette die Befürchtung, dass mit einer grösseren Gabel zu verderben. Andererseits hab ich halt auch noch ein anderes Bike fuers Gröbere.


----------



## biker-wug (23. Februar 2016)

Ein Bike fürs grobe hab ich auch noch. 
Aber vorne etwas mehr verträgt das Bike gut.


----------



## tagoon (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

In amerikanischen Process 111 Foren schreiben viele das sie die Pike mit 140mm fahren. einer Hat soger auf ne Fox36 und 140mm Federweg umgebaut.

Ich persönlich finde die 120mm OK und der unterschied zu 130 ist vielleicht gar nicht so gross wie man denkt. sind ja nur 3mm mer Sag und 7mm mer Federweg.

Mal was anderes, hat jemand von euch schon mal nen offset bushing ausprobiert? Wäre interessiert das Tretlager vielleicht och ein wenig tiefer zu bekomen und den Lenkwinkel einen tick falcher.


----------



## biker-wug (23. Februar 2016)

Durch die Beiträge in den US Foren bin ich auf die 140mm gekommen.

Wichtiger als der Federweg wäre eine stabilere Gabel als die Revelation.


----------



## .Pit (23. Februar 2016)

Darum habe ich mir das 2015 mit der Pike gekauft, dazu ein 30er Kettenblatt  und einen 140mm Air Shaft
Muss nur noch kommen , dann der Um-Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (23. Februar 2016)

tagoon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> In amerikanischen Process 111 Foren schreiben viele das sie die Pike mit 140mm fahren. einer Hat soger auf ne Fox36 und 140mm Federweg umgebaut.
> 
> ...



direkt helfen kann ich dir nicht, aber ich an deiner stelle würde es probieren.

bestelle die immer bei ihm hier: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fur-den-hart...71ec779&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=321940022776


der preis ist einsame spitze und top verarbeitung. gibts auch noch in VA oder ALU. aber Titan is schon geil. 

nimmste mit maximal möglichem Offset, sollte es zuviel sein oder dich etwas stören an der geo-änderung kannste die buchsen im dämpfer verdrehen bis es dir passt. 
von selbst verdrehen sich die buchsen nicht, werden ja geklemmt. 

kann ich dir nur empfehlen, die haltbarkeit ist bombe und herausgeschmissenes geld ist es auch nicht da, wie gesagt, du dir die buchsen so verdrehen lannst das es serie ist, das heck höher oder tiefer kommt.


----------



## tagoon (23. Februar 2016)

Super, danke für den tip. Hätte sonst ddie hier henommenen. 
http://www.offsetbushings.com/products/offset-bushing


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Februar 2016)

da ist ja der versand schon teuer. 
und 21,50 für titanbuchsen nach wunsch inkl. versand. da kann keiner meckern. fahre die an 3 bikes, bin immernoch begeistert.


----------



## tagoon (24. Februar 2016)

Ja finde ich auch. Muss ihn mal anschreiben ob er sich nach Schweden versendet und was er dann dafür haben will.


----------



## Enginejunk (24. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich das noch richtig weiss Kostet ein kleiner Luftpolsterumschlag nach Schweden 8,50€. Kann jetz etwas mehr sein aber ist kein problem bei DHL, einfach wie normale Post aufgeben. die machen dann ihre kleinen Aufkleberchen drauf und gut ists. 
Hatte vor etlichen Jahren mal ne Amiga Turbokarte nach Schweden geschickt.


----------



## .Pit (3. März 2016)

Hallo Kona 111 Biker
habe mein Kona Process 111 2015 seit einer Woche im Einsatz, ein Superbike mit Wiedererkennungswert.
Übersetzung geändert von 32Z auf 30Z , Bremse SLX mit Saint Sattel, Lenker Renthal Fatbar 780mm 10mm Rise.Sattel "Sella"
Pike 140mm statt 120mm und die Bereifung Specialized Butcher 29x2,3 guter Gripp bei  passablen Gewicht.
Superbike für meine Trails im Umland mit extrem leckeren Look.

Gruß PIT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (3. März 2016)

Fotos einstellen. 
Will das Teil sehen.


----------



## tagoon (5. März 2016)

Ich wurde das auch gerne sehen.


----------



## biker-wug (10. März 2016)

Heute mal die Revelation auf 120mm zurückgebaut.
Bergauf topp, bergab bin ich noch nicht sicher.

Will demnächst was stabileres und weiß nicht welchen Federweg ich nehmen soll....


----------



## .Pit (10. März 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 471434 Anhang anzeigen 471434


----------



## .Pit (10. März 2016)




----------



## .Pit (10. März 2016)




----------



## .Pit (10. März 2016)

Bin mit den 140mm Federweg an der Front sehr zufrieden Up and Down.
Bremsen sind echt super , Einfingerbremse  super fein zu dosieren vorne Saint komplett, hinten Saint Pumpe mit SLX Sattel, sag nur WOW.
Lenker passt  sehr gut, 780mm breit 10mm Rise.
Reifen guter Gripp für Trails Top, Schlauchloser Betrieb.
Gewicht Fahrfertig 13,98KG passt, nicht leicht aber sehr viel Fun, was zählt.


----------



## biker-wug (10. März 2016)

Mir haben die 140mm vorne bergab auch gut gefallen, aber mit den 120mm heute klettert es echt topp.

Vielleicht hol ich mir ne 130mm Yari.
Mal schauen!


----------



## Enginejunk (11. März 2016)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Heute mal die Revelation auf 120mm zurückgebaut.
> Bergauf topp, bergab bin ich noch nicht sicher.
> 
> Will demnächst was stabileres und weiß nicht welchen Federweg ich nehmen soll....



Stabil in welcher hinsicht? bremssteifikeit oder generell steifer?
ich geh mal davon aus das du die gabel meinst.


----------



## biker-wug (11. März 2016)

Generell steifer. Entweder Yari oder Pike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Pit (13. März 2016)

War gestern unterwegs und fuhr steile Rampen teilweise auch verblockt mit Steinen und Wurzeln,geht einwandfrei. Habe mir aber ein 28Z Kettenblatt montiert, diese Übersetzung deckt alles ab.
Bin vom Process 111 sehr begeistert.
Zur Frage Yari oder Pike kann ich nur sagen das ich beide fahre und beide sehr gut sind und ich ins Kona eine Pike bauen würde.
Die Yari fahre ich im Litevile 601 MK3 mit 180mm.Preis Leistung ist die Yari TOP, hatte die neue Lyrik auch schon gefahren und meiner Meinung nach kein großer Unterschied der die Mehrkosten rechtfertigt.


----------



## biker-wug (13. März 2016)

Warum dann im Kona die Pike und nicht die Yari.
Ich fahr im 601 MK1 die Vengeance Coil HLR.

Interessant, dass du auch 111 und 601 hast.


----------



## .Pit (13. März 2016)

Weil im Kona als Neurad die Pike verbaut war.
Wenn du die Yari günstiger als die Pike bekommst dann nimm die, sorglos Gabel.


----------



## tagoon (14. März 2016)

@.Pit schöner Aufbau. Ich habe auch die specialized reifen drauf. 

Ich werde sobald mein neuer Laufradsatz und ein paar andere Teile auch Bilder reinstellen.


----------



## tagoon (4. April 2016)

So für alle die noch nicht überzeugt sind das richtige Rad gekauft zu haben 
http://factoryjackson.com/2016/01/08/kona-process-111-dl-bike-review/


----------



## beutelfuchs (4. April 2016)

Ich bin immer noch überzeugt 

"Wherever you ride the Process 111, you’ll be popping off every jump in sight. If you like messing about on bikes, you will love the 111. " aus dem Review trifft's für mich.

Leider knackt meine Revelation und ist beim Service. Wenn sie zurück kommt, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, sie auf RS full sprint remote umzubauen und hinten den Monarch XX rein zu haengen. Können sicher hier die meisten Pikeumbauer nicht verstehen, aber wenn das Abtauchen beim Sprinten noch weg wäre, wäre es mir nah am perfekten Bike.


----------



## biker-wug (4. April 2016)

Hab jetzt auch mal wieder am 111 geschraubt.
Reifen vorne Butcher hinten Purgatory und die Revelation mal auf 130mm.
Leider hab ich daheim eine Baustelle und komm die nächsten Wochen nicht zum fahren.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (21. April 2016)




----------



## biker-wug (16. Mai 2016)

Gestern nach mehreren Wochen endlich mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen.
1. Ausfahrt mit 130mm Federweg in der Revelation. 
Hat mir gut gefallen.
Das bleibt jetzt mal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (16. Mai 2016)

Die griffe passen nicht. Kommt da noch en bissel was in orange? Un auch dann würde ich die schwarz machen aber orangne klemmringe.


----------



## biker-wug (16. Mai 2016)

Die Tausch ich evtl. noch gegen schwarze.
Dann leuchtet das Orange am schwarzen Hardtail.


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Mai 2016)

Mach en paar kleine anbauteile in orange. Das wird gut aussehen. Das bild sieht fast aus wie loch ness.


----------



## biker-wug (16. Mai 2016)

Ne, mehr orange wird es nicht.
Die Griffe kann ich mal ausprobieren, hab ich ja schon zu Hause. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## star17 (1. Juni 2016)

Ich habe eine Frage zum Original-Sattel. Wenn ich 10-15min in der Ebene rolle, geht der Sattel ein Stückchen runter. Ist es normal, dass der mit der Zeit runtergeht?


----------



## biker-wug (5. Juni 2016)

Du sprichst vermutlich von der Sattelstütze und die darf sich nicht absenken.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## star17 (5. Juni 2016)

ja, also der Sattel geht eben von alleine runter. auch beim fahren über die ebene strasse


----------



## xBartx (6. Juni 2016)

Dann ist die Sattelstütze wohl defekt -> reklamieren. Leichtes seitliches Spiel wäre noch "normal", mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## tagoon (6. Juni 2016)

Da klinke ich mich doch auch mal kurz mit dran.
Meine Sattelstütze benimmt sich auch etwas komisch.

Wenn sie nicht ganz ausgefahren ist und ich das Rad dann am Sattel hochhebe ziehe ich erst die Sattelstüze auseinander und dann erst hebt das rad ab. Ist das normal bei der Lever integra?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. Juni 2016)

Ja, das ist normal und sollte man auch tunlichst vermeiden. Also das Rad am Sattel hochheben, wenn die Stütze nicht komplett ausgefahren ist. Stützen ohne mechanische Arretierung, was so gut wie alle verbreiteten sind, ziehen dann gern mal Luft.


----------



## tagoon (7. Juni 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Dann ist das nur bei folgenden mögich?
- 9point8 Stützen und die die das System in Lizenz bauen ( Easton und Race Face)
- specialized
- Movelock (falls irgendwann mal verfügbar)


----------



## biker-wug (6. Juli 2016)

Heute endlich mal wieder das 111 ausgeführt....


----------



## .Konafahrer. (18. Juli 2016)

*Modell 2017*


Standardmäßig nun mit 130mm Pike

*Frameset*


----------



## biker-wug (18. Juli 2016)

Schick in Gelb. 130mm an der Front finden ich auch ne gute Entscheidung


Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tagoon (20. Juli 2016)

Sieht toll aus. Viel schöner als mein Lila. Aber der reach ist ja noch mehr gewachsen. 475 in L ist schon mal ne Ansage. Das wäre mir zu lang. 460 bei meinem 2015er L sind schon lang und passen mir mit 179cm perfekt


----------



## biker-wug (20. Juli 2016)

Was soll das 2017er kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (10. August 2016)

So, vorhin die Kombination aus mehreren Flaschenhaltern und Flaschen gestestet, bis eine passt.
So bleibt es jetzt dran. 
Damit ist einer der größten Negativpunkte des Bikes Geschichte.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## biker-wug (10. August 2016)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tagoon (10. August 2016)

Gefällt mir gut. Wundert mich, das Kona das nicht von Anfang an so eingeplant hat.


----------



## biker-wug (10. August 2016)

Ist schon eng, passt maximal ne 500ml Flasche.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tagoon (10. August 2016)

Oder mal so einen ausprobieren side loader wie den hier ausprobieren.  https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=148356;menu=1000,5,128,68;pgc[95][15836]=1;orderby=2


----------



## biker-wug (10. August 2016)

Auch mit einem seitlichen Zugriff geht keine größere Flasche, es fehlt der Platz durch den Dämpfer. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tagoon (10. August 2016)

Ja verstehe ich. Ich dachte nur, das du die so noch einfacher raus bekommst. Sieht ja wirklich knapp aus.


----------



## biker-wug (11. August 2016)

Der montierte Flaschenhalter gibt schön nach.
Daher geht es hervorragend 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tagoon (11. August 2016)

Dann berichte mal wie es auf dem Trail hält. Wurde mich echt interessieren.

Ach ja, was hast du den mit dem dropperpost Kabel gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (11. August 2016)

Hab wieder die Moveloc eingebaut, dadurch hab ich das Problem umgangen.
Die Stealth wäre ein Problem.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## biker-wug (13. August 2016)

So, heute kam der neue Hebel für die Moveloc.





Und gestern hat sich der Flaschenhalter bewährt.
Jetzt demnächst noch ne Yari, Pike oder Fox 34 und das 111 bleibt auch 2017 im Einsatz
Sattel unten






Sattel oben


----------



## biker-wug (21. August 2016)

Bin ich der einzige der hier noch schreibt?

Jetzt ne Pike nachgerüstet, auf dem Bild noch mit 150mm, gestern auf 130getravelt.


----------



## biker-wug (21. August 2016)




----------



## beutelfuchs (21. August 2016)

Bei bergtauglichem Wetter hat meines etwas Pause. Im Frühjahr habe ich es auf doppelten remote lockout umgebaut. In die Revelation kam ein Kit und im Hinterbau tut jetzt der Monarch XX. Mit Lockout hat man damit nahezu HT+Starrgabelfeeling selbst im kräftigsten Wiegetritt. Ich missbrauche es also eher als XC-Trail-Geschoss mit Nehmerqualitaeten. An die gefühlte Steifigkeit kam mir noch kein anderes Bike ran. Demnächst kommt noch die neue Stageskurbel ran.


----------



## biker-wug (21. August 2016)

Das Process als XC Feile ist spannend.
Kann ich mir mit einem 60er Vorbau auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (22. August 2016)

Vergangenes WE in der Pfalz:
















Hier der komplette Tourbericht


----------



## .Pit (24. August 2016)

Hi
das nicht immer nur einer schreibe, teile ich Euch meine Veränderungen mit
Sattelstütze wurde durch eine Reverb 150mm ersetzt. Viel besser als die KS 125mm.
Laufräder wurden durch Syntace W30 MX ersetzt, die WTB ST mit Bremsscheiben sind zu haben falls jemand welche sucht, wie neu.
Reifen Onza Ibex 29x2,4 TLR 55A
Sattel kommt der SQLAB611 Race drauf Gr.13

Gruß PIT


----------



## tagoon (25. August 2016)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der hier noch schreibt?
> 
> Jetzt ne Pike nachgerüstet, auf dem Bild noch mit 150mm, gestern auf 130getravelt.


Glückwunsch zur neuen Gabel. Viel Spaß damit. 

Für welches Gabel offset hast du dich den entschieden?


----------



## oudiaou (25. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Habe hier bisher nur mitgelesen - das ist mein erster Forumsbeitrag. Bin auch glücklicher Fahrer eines 2014 Process 111 in XL, das bis auf 42er Ritzel, große Bremsscheiben und andere Laufräder (DT EX471 mit leichterem Rundspeichenmix) + Reifen nach Bedarf noch der Serie entspricht. Geo passt perfekt. Allerdings bin ich nicht immer ganz zufrieden mit dem Fahrwerk. Hinten liege ich am oberen Ende der Zugstufe und finde nicht ganz die Balance zwischen schneller Zugstufe bei schnellen Schlägen und größeren Sprüngen, wo der Dämpfer dann zu sehr kickt. Ein wenig mehr Druckstufe könnte auch sein. Die Revelation sackt mit trotz extra Token und gefühlt 0% Sag zu viel durch und ist nicht steif genug. Deswegen wird diesen Herbst etwas umgerüstet. Ein DB inline ist auf dem Weg zum Händler, auf eine Gabel habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt. Eigentlich würde ich gerne etwas anderes ausprobieren als die Pike, z.B. die Formula 35, in jedem Fall mit 130mm. Dabei stellt sich auch bei mir die Frage nach dem Offset. Kona verkauft das 2017 Process ja mit 51mm, womöglich um den etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel auszugleichen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit 51mm Offset, falls ja, wie verändert das die Lenkeigenschaften?! Foto kommt, wenn alles neu dran ist, hoffentlich Ende September/Anfang Oktober.

@.Konafahrer. : Tolle Fotos!


----------



## biker-wug (25. August 2016)

Ich hab mich für die 46mm entschieden, War eine gebrauchte Pike.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## biker-wug (25. August 2016)

Und willkommen  im Forum.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## .Konafahrer. (25. August 2016)

oudiaou schrieb:


> @.Konafahrer. : Tolle Fotos!


Vielen Dank für die Blumen und Herzlich Willkommen an Bord. 

Bzgl. Fahrwerk frage ich mich, ob schon jemand Erfahrungswerte mit dem DebonAir Upgrade Kit gesammelt hat. Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr Highspeed-Traktion in ruppigen Trailabschnitten (S2 loser Untergrund).


----------



## oudiaou (25. August 2016)

Im mtbr Forum wurde vor einiger Zeit mal neben dem DB inline auch die Debonair Luftkammer diskutiert. Solle das Ansprechverhalten und Traktion bei kleinen bis mittleren Schlägen deutlich verbessern, allerdings würde das Process mit Debonair beim Treten deutlich mehr wippen. Anscheinend hätte einer der Kona Entwickler auch den Debonair an seinem Process.


----------



## tagoon (29. August 2016)

Hallo. Ich habe die debon air in meinem Process 111 von 2015.
Ich finde die besser als die Standard Luftkammer.

Ich hatte vorher auch das Problem, das die zugstufe zu langsam war und das mir der Dämpfer im Mittelteil zu weich war, selbst bei unter 20% sag.

Beide Probleme habe ich mit der neuen Luftkammer gelöst.

Das es deutlich mehr wippt, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Dafür aber, dass das Ansprechverhalten besser geworden ist.

Ich habe übrigens die Hälfte aller möglichen Volumemspacer verbaut, damit der Dämpfer zum Schluss nicht zu weich ist. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## biker-wug (1. September 2016)

So, jetzt gibt es bald neue Laufräder für mein 111.
Hope Naben aus meinem Bestand mit Ryde Trace 29.
Speerlaufräder macht es möglich.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tagoon (3. September 2016)

Bei mir setehen Aivee MT6 mit Easton ARC 27 im Keller und waren darauf eingebaut zu werden. Bald habe ich hoffentlich Zeit dafür.


----------



## biker-wug (6. September 2016)

Heute wieder gefahren.


----------



## biker-wug (23. September 2016)

Die neuen Laufräder sind montiert.
Meine alten Hope Naben mit Ryde Enduro Felgen von Speer Laufräder. 
29mm Innenweite.

Und ich bin jetzt mit Ardent hinten, der Purgatory ist immer abgesprungen, bei 13,7kg.
Mit den Serienlaufrädern waren es über 14kg!


----------



## .Pit (26. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Biker

klinke mich hier aus da mein Kona Process 111  mir entwendet wurde , samt zwei anderen Bikes.
Viel Spaß mit Euren Bikes.

Werde mir wieder ein Trailbike zulegen , denke YT Jeffsy CF Comp1

Ciao PIT

PS.Kona Laufräder hätte ich zu veräußern.


----------



## biker-wug (26. Oktober 2016)

Hat irgendwer ne Explosionszeichnung vom Rahmen, will die Lager demontieren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## biker-wug (26. Oktober 2016)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tagoon (26. Oktober 2016)

.Pit schrieb:


> Hallo Biker
> 
> klinke mich hier aus da mein Kona Process 111  mir entwendet wurde , samt zwei anderen Bikes.
> Viel Spaß mit Euren Bikes.
> ...


So ein misst. Das ist ja nicht schön.


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. Oktober 2016)

Meins wurde auch geklaut. Nachfolger ist ein 2017'er Spark mit nahezu identischer Geo, aber Twinlock.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (29. Oktober 2016)

Es kommt selten was besseres nach!

Nach einigen Wochen auf anderen Bikes (habe als externer Internetbeauftragter meines Händlers uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf dessen kompletten Testfuhrpark - hauptsächlich Kona und Speci), war ich heute doch sehr überrascht, wie ausgesprochen gut das 111 vieles kann.





Angefixt durch den Fahrkomfort von B+ und der Sahne-Geo des Stumpis und des Turbo Levo, und weil ich laut STRAVA auf den schnellen Flowtrails hier in der Gegend mit dem 111 schon zu den drei Schnellsten gehöre und somit nichts weiter gewinnen kann, dachte ich eigentlich ich wolle ein Bike mit mehr Federweg um meine Enduro fahrenden Sportskameraden auch im S2 ärgern zu können. Bis ich heute einen S2+ mal etwas schneller runter bin.

Diejenigen unter euch, die etwas jünger sind oder entsprechende (DH-) Skills haben, werden ahnen was jetzt kommt:

*Je schneller du dich traust das 111 laufen zu lassen, desto besser performt es!*

Die Felgen etwas breiter und leichter und das Dämpfertuning und das 111 kann alles was ich will.

Bin mir echt nicht mehr sicher ob ich's tatsächlich verkaufen will...

PS. Ich wünsche den Bestohlenen natürlich trotzdem viel Spaß auf ihren neuen Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (29. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt im Vinschgau hab ich stellenweise schon etwas Federweg vermisst. Aber auf so Sachen wie Propain Trail macht das 111 echt irre Spaß. 

Beim Klitschnassen Holy Hansen hätte mir das 601 auch getaugt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## biker-wug (29. Oktober 2016)

Und meine Ryde Trace Enduro hat drei fette Dellen abbekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## oudiaou (29. Oktober 2016)

Schade um die geklauten Räder, hoffe Ihr findet einen passenden Ersatz.
Ich fahre jetzt mit dem DB Inline mit gefühlt deutlich mehr Druckstufe als beim Monarch (vielleicht meinen nicht gerade leichten 95kg fahrbereit geschuldet..., vor allem extra HSC, ein wenig mehr LSC), und gerade in schnellen, ruppigen Passagen fährt es sich jetzt kontrollierter. Federweg hinten habe ich noch nie vermisst, allerdings bin ich vor dem 111 auch nur Hardtails regelmäßig gefahren.

Eine Frage: Hat jemand schon mal versucht, Maxxis 2.5 Reifen hinten reinzubauen? Passt das?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (30. Oktober 2016)

Bzgl. Dämpfer konnte ich kürzlich Levo Comp mit Levo Expert vergleichen. Das Expert hatte aufgrund des besseren Dämpfers auf meinen Hometrails gefühlt 1,5cm mehr Federweg. Insgesamt 2cm (wg. PIKE vs. YARI) - hört sich komisch an, is aber so.

Wenn sich dieser Effekt analog beim 111 einstellen würde, wäre mir schon sehr geholfen.

@biker-wug
Soweit ich das anhand von Videos einschätzen kann, entspricht der Propain Trail in etwa dem was ich als "Flowtrail" bezeichnen würde.


----------



## biker-wug (30. Oktober 2016)

Der Propain ist auch sehr flowig, bis auf zwei drei Stellen.

Da ist das 111 absolut in seinem Element.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## oudiaou (30. Oktober 2016)

@.Konafahrer.
Neben dem Dämpfer gab es bei mir einen Aha-Moment beim Wechsel auf Reifen mit stabiler Karkasse (Schwalbe SuperGravity, Maxxis DD will ich gerne mal ausprobieren). Auf deutschem Waldboden sicher nicht nötig, aber z.B. auf Gardaseeschotter (Sentiero 601 oder ähnliches) super, da ich hier mit Exo/Snakeskin Karkasse auch bei ca. 2 bar schon Durchschläge hatte. Ca. 0.3 bar niedrigerer Luftdruck möglich. Gefühlt 1cm mehr Federweg. Bergauf merkt man es aber halt schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (3. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist es RAW.

Endlich das hässliche Grün weg.


----------



## oudiaou (5. Dezember 2016)

Schick! Das sieht echt gut aus, allerdings mag ich aber auch unser 2014er grün (und die anderen matten Kona-Farben). Falschenhalter gibts jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## biker-wug (5. Dezember 2016)

Flaschenhalter kommt im Frühjahr wieder ran.
Jetzt ist es eh zu kalt für Wasser aus der Plastikpulle.


----------



## biker-wug (10. Dezember 2016)

Garbaruk Kassettenerweiterung.
Jetzt ist es auch 1x11 mit 11-45.

Aber leider darf ich es Krankheitsbedingt noch nicht testen....


----------



## biker-wug (20. Dezember 2016)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem optisch neuem Bike.
Die Kassettenerweiterung gefällt mir, schaltet sich nicht schlecht.


----------



## oudiaou (20. Dezember 2016)

Mein Process wurde gestern verpackt und verstaut - werde in den nächsten Monaten das Fahren (weitestgehend) aufhören müssen, um meine Doktorarbeit zu Ende zu schreiben. Ab nächstem Frühjahr bin ich dann hier wieder dabei und ein paar Veränderungen am Rad stehen an. Ein paar Teile sind schon da, darunter auch was von Garbaruk...
@biker-wug : Sieht mit den schwarzen Griffen so viel stimmiger aus!


----------



## biker-wug (20. Dezember 2016)

Die orangen Griffe haben sich mit den orange eloxierten Teilen gebissen....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fridosw (24. Dezember 2016)

@biker-wug 

Welches Kettenblatt fährst du an deiner XT-Kurbel ?


----------



## biker-wug (24. Dezember 2016)

Ist ein 30er Race Face an meiner XTR Kurbel. 
4loch 104mm Lochkreis.


----------



## Fridosw (24. Dezember 2016)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (5. Januar 2017)

Den ersten Schnee vor 3 Tagen genutzt....


----------



## tagoon (5. Januar 2017)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Den ersten Schnee vor 3 Tagen genutzt....


Und wie macht sich das 111er nach den ganzen Updates? Wie viel hat der Rahmen den eigentlichen abgespeckt nach dem entlacken?


----------



## biker-wug (5. Januar 2017)

Das 111 ist das perfekte Spassbike für mich. Bei mir daheim rum, reicht es für eigentlich alles locker aus, ist dabei nicht so ein Panzer wie mein 601 und macht mir daher auch mehr Spass.

Was es durch das entlacken abgespeckt hat, weiss ich nicht, da ich vergessen habe den Rahmen mit und auch ohne Lack einzeln zu wiegen.


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Januar 2017)

Wie hattest du gleich nochmal den rahmen entlackt? Gefällt mir immer mehr.


----------



## tagoon (5. Januar 2017)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das 111 ist das perfekte Spassbike für mich. Bei mir daheim rum, reicht es für eigentlich alles locker aus, ist dabei nicht so ein Panzer wie mein 601 und macht mir daher auch mehr Spass.
> 
> Was es durch das entlacken abgespeckt hat, weiss ich nicht, da ich vergessen habe den Rahmen mit und auch ohne Lack einzeln zu wiegen.



Geht mir mit meinem 111er genauso. Ich hab das 2015er und das hatte ja schon die Pike und 10-42 Ritzel hinten.

Das Gewicht hätte mich interessiert ist aber auch kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## biker-wug (6. Januar 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Wie hattest du gleich nochmal den rahmen entlackt? Gefällt mir immer mehr.


Hab ihn dem User Khujand geschickt.
Der hat es für mich gemacht.


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2017)

Mal ne Frage, ist es möglich im 111 einen Winkelsteuersatz zu verbauen.
-1° Lenkwinkel würde mir taugen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enginejunk (16. April 2017)

Ja. Z.b. Von works components.


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2017)

Coole sache. Dann werde ich da mal bei Gelegenheit mit meinem Händler plaudern müssen.
Das ist die letzte Kleinigkeit, dann ist das Teil perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (16. April 2017)

Wenn du nich willst das die front tiefer kommt würde ich unten gleich auf EC anstatt ZS umbauen. 1grad warn ja glaub ich 2cm tiefer.


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2017)

Mmhhh, darüber hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.
Oder tiefer und dafür die Pike von 130 auf 140mm traveln....


----------



## Enginejunk (17. April 2017)

Joa, dann en normalen ZS steuersatz. Kommt trotzdem noch ca. 1cm tiefer. 
Hab dasselbe an meinem shred vor, auch 1grad flacher un dafür ne 140-150mm gabel anstatt 120. Auch mit works steuersatz.


----------



## biker-wug (23. April 2017)

Hat einer schon mal einen Double Barrel Inline im 111 getestet. Hab meinen dicken Panzer verkauft, das 601 und überlege jetzt entweder den 111 Rahmen gegen einen Banshee Prime mit 135mm Federweg zu tauschen oder mal nen Dämpfer zu testen, der das Kona etwas satter liegen lässt. Glaub schon, dass da noch Potential wäre, das Bike besser zu machen.


----------



## oudiaou (24. April 2017)

Ich fahre das Rad mit einem DB Inline. Ich bin darauf umgestiegen, weil ich mit dem Rebound des Monarch nie zufrieden war (HSR unterdämpft für mein Gewicht relativ zu LSR --> kickt zu sehr bei meinen Luftdrücken; bin daher den LSR des Monarch auf dem vorletzten Klick gefahren). Außerdem fehlte mir gefühlt (wiege voll ausgerüstet 95kg) etwas Druckstufe (sowohl LSC & HSC), da der Monarch für meinen Geschmack bei wiederholten Schlägen zu sehr absackte (wohl auch verbunden mit dem Rebound Problem) und ich bei 25% Sag öfters als gewollt durchgeschlagen bin.
Den DB Inline konnte ich jetzt so anpassen, dass ich mit der Dämpfung zufrieden bin. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten läuft der Hinterbau jetzt auf jeden Fall satter, bei meinen Einstellungen spricht er aber nicht feinfühliger als mit dem Monarch an. Die positive Überraschung war der Climb Switch, der wirklich gut funktioniert, wenn man im technischen Gelände (sprich steil und Wurzeln) klettert. Allerdings bin ich mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher, ob sich die >400 Euro gelohnt haben und falls Du näher am Normalgewicht von 75 kg liegst, dann werden die Vorteile möglicherweise noch geringer sein. In dem Fall würde es sich anbieten, mal die Debonair Luftkammer zu probieren. Etwas ähnliches, Luftkammer mit größerer Negativfeder, gibt es ja jetzt auch bei Cane Creek... da das bessere des guten Feind ist, überlege ich mir schwer beim nächsten Service darauf aufzurüsten...
Zum Prime: Schönes Rad, damit habe ich auch mal geliebäugelt. Es wird auf Grund der längeren Kettenstreben, des flacheren Lenkwinkels und mehr Federweg viel stabiler liegen, wird aber nicht annähernd so verspielt sein wie das 111. Vermute, dass es für deutsche Mittelgebirge einfach zu viel ist und habe mich daher dagegen entschieden. Falls Du es doch kaufst, wäre ich sehr an Deiner Erfahrung und dem Vergleich zum 111 interessiert!


----------



## biker-wug (24. April 2017)

Ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig, Fahrfertig komm ich auf 90kg incl. Rucksack.

Oh Mann, vielleicht hol ich mir mal den DB Inline und probiere es aus.
Doof ist halt die Einbaulänge, den wirst nicht mehr los....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (24. April 2017)

Hat das 111 auch 190 mm? Hab in Kürze einen reparierten Inline aus meinem Process 134, den ich dann günstig abgeben würde.

Zu der Diskussion mit dem Angleset: Die Faustregel mit den 1° pro 2 cm passt in diesem Fall nicht. Mit einem -1° Steuersatz kommt die Front irgendwas im Bereich von 3-4 mm tiefer. Den von Works Components hab ich im Process 134 auch, funktioniert bisher tadellos.


----------



## biker-wug (24. April 2017)

Ne, das 111 hat 184x44mm Dämpfereinbaulänge.

Hadere momentan echt, Kona Rahmen abschießen und eine Banshee Prime anschaffen, oder in Dämpfer und evtl. Angle Set investieren...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. April 2017)

Den 184 mm Dämpfer könntest du immerhin in einem Banshee Phantom weiterverwenden ;-)

Einen passenden Steuersatz gäbe es übrigens auch bei Superstar, der ist noch etwas günstiger als Works Components.


----------



## biker-wug (25. April 2017)

Steuersatz, shit, dass wollte ich heute beim Händler auch ansprechen.... 

Dämpferpreis erfahre ich die nächsten Tage....


----------



## biker-wug (5. Mai 2017)

So, vorhin montiert, nachher erste Testrunde....


Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## biker-wug (5. Mai 2017)

CC DB Air IL


----------



## biker-wug (5. Mai 2017)

Und beim ersten Ausritt....


----------



## biker-wug (5. Mai 2017)

Langsam ist es echt das perfekte ONEFORALL Bike. Hab mein Liteville 601 mittlerweile abgestossen und werde mir kein Bike mit mehr Federweg mehr holen, da ich der Meinung bin, das 111 kann alles, was ich auch kann.

Und für die 5-10 Tage im Jahr, in denen ich was dickeres gebrauchen könnte, Park z.b., muss ich einfach langsam tun, mit dem Kona...

Der Dämpfer lässt das Bike satter liegen und ich finde, es hat ein klein wenig mehr Pop. Aber genau Details folgen, wenn ich mal ein paar Runden hinter mir habe....


----------



## tagoon (6. Mai 2017)

@biker-wug 
Då bin ich Mal gespannt was du von dem Dämpfer hälst.

Übrigens dein Alu Natur Hauptrahmen gefällt mir immer besser. Könnte glatt für den look mein lila aufgeben. 

Mit wie viel Federweg fährst du eigentlich am Vorderrad?


----------



## biker-wug (6. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre vorn 130mm Pike.
Hatte bei der Revelation zuvor auch mal 140mm getestet. Aber 130 harmoniert für mich am besten.

Erfahrungen mit dem Inline folgen die nächsten Wochen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2017)

Heute Ausfahrt 2 mit dem Dämpfer, bin noch begeistert...

Details folgen noch...

Ach ja, hinten jetzt einen Purgatory Grid montiert...
13.99kg


----------



## oudiaou (9. Mai 2017)

tagoon schrieb:


> @biker-wug
> Übrigens dein Alu Natur Hauptrahmen gefällt mir immer besser. Könnte glatt für den look mein lila aufgeben.



@biker-wug: Mir gefällt der rohe Look auch ziemlich gut, wenngleich ich es ohne ein (vielleicht schwarzes) Kona Logo etwas nackt finde. Weißt Du, wie viel Gewicht der Rahmen durch das Entlacken verloren hat?


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2017)

Gewicht kann ich nicht sagen, hab ihn weder zuvor noch danach gewogen. Schätze aber maximal 100g, eher weniger...

Logo hab ich schon mal drüber nachgedacht, aber auf dem Steuerrohr ist ja noch eins....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tagoon (10. Mai 2017)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Heute Ausfahrt 2 mit dem Dämpfer, bin noch begeistert...
> 
> Details folgen noch...
> 
> ...



Das Gewicht ist doch super. 

Ich hatte auch gerne den CC inline aber ich scheue mich ich vor der Investition. Aber falls du jetzt noch was richtig gutes darüber berichtest, vielleicht werde ich dann schwach


----------



## biker-wug (10. Mai 2017)

Bin ihn ja erst zweimal gefahren. Aber bis jetzt gefällt er mir besser als der Monarch. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## biker-wug (24. Mai 2017)

Der Dämpfer begeistert mich immer mehr.
Jetzt mit 2 Volumenspacern.

Heute ein bisserl SSES Stages in Treuchtlingen geballert, läuft super.
Samstag geht es eine Woche an den Reschensee, danach ein Fazit.

Ach ja, auch mit aktiviertem CS wippt es ein wenig.


----------



## biker-wug (28. Mai 2017)

Heute am Bunkertrail...

Auf den Abfahrten merkt man doch den knappen Federweg....

Aber Spaß macht es trotzdem...


----------



## imfluss (1. Juni 2017)

Bin 191cm groß  mit 91cm sl.
2017er Modell besser in l oder xl? Tendiere zu l mit langer vario.


----------



## oudiaou (1. Juni 2017)

imfluss schrieb:


> Bin 191cm groß  mit 91cm sl.
> 2017er Modell besser in l oder xl? Tendiere zu l mit langer vario.



Ich würde sagen, es kommt darauf an, wo Du wohnst und was Du fährst. Ich bin noch einen Ticken größer als Du (193) und fahre das 2014er XL, was größenmäßig zwischen 17er L und XL liegt (etwas näher am L). Habe die Lev Integra (150 mm) maximal ausgezogen, das Sitzrohr ist schon kurz. Kein Problem, wenn Du eine längere Vario fährst.
Ich fahre damit sowohl rumpeligere Trails, als auch manchmal auf der lokalen Cross Country Strecke. Wenn es hauptsächlich steil und schnell bergab geht (Bikepark, oder die klassischen Enduro Gebiete wie Gardasee/Finale etc.), dann könnte es sogar etwas mehr Reach sein (sprich, ich würde auch das 17er XL nehmen, habe jetzt einen 50 mm vorbei, bei mehr Reach würde der kürzer). Allerdings spüre ich die Länge des Rades schon deutlich beim technischen Uphill. Bei uns gibt es ein paar wurzeldurchzogene 160° Kurven, die zwischen 2 Baumstämmen mit ca. 1.5 Abstand durchführen. Mit dem XC Hardtail geht das, mit dem Kona kämpfe ich dabei schon ziemlich. 
Also, falls nur Forstwege rauf und steil, so schnell wie möglich runter = 17er XL, sonst für alles andere L. Welches Rad fährst Du im Moment, und was gefällt Dir daran nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (1. Juni 2017)

2015er reign xl mit vivid coil. Werde das behalten für finale etc. Aber bei den Feierabend Touren im Teuto ist es überdimensioniert. Das 111 soll also auf trailtouren und flowigen Sachen ran, z.b. no Jokes in stromberg oder ladies only im deister.


----------



## oudiaou (1. Juni 2017)

Für Touren würde ich an Deiner Stelle das L nehmen, Reach und Stack sind ja nah am Reign und zu kurz sollte es sich dann für Dich eh nicht anfühlen. Wahrscheinlich dann auch verspielter. Hast Du auf denen schon mal draufgesessen?


----------



## imfluss (1. Juni 2017)

Nope. Aber das Reign hab ich nur nach Geometrietabelle gekauft und es passt 1a. Noch länger möchte ich den reach nicht. Allerdings schreiben viele Amis in anderen Foren dass sie mit 180 schon L fahren und es kompakt sei. Dann allerdings auf die älteren Rahmen bezogen.


----------



## imfluss (3. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Angleset für flacheren Lenkwinkel ?


----------



## oudiaou (10. Juni 2017)

imfluss schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Angleset für flacheren Lenkwinkel ?



@biker-wug hatte mal erwähnt, dass er ein Angleset ausprobieren wollte, habe aber nichts gehört. So wie ich es das sehe, fahren die meisten hier ihr (vor-2017) Process mit etwas mehr Federweg vorne (ich bin bei 130-135 mm), was dann vom Lenkwinkel und Federweg dungefähr dem 2017er entspricht. Kannst ja mal 140 mm ausprobieren, Federgabel traveln sollte ja günstiger sein und etwas flotter gehen als ein Angleset einzupressen. Hast Du das Rad schon gekauft? Wird es das Komplettrad oder ein Rahmenkit?


----------



## imfluss (10. Juni 2017)

2017er Komplett. Hätte aber gerne noch 1 grad flacher ohne an der 130er Pike was zu ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (10. Juni 2017)

Ich hab mal drüber nachgedacht, aber es noch nicht gemacht.

Frühestens wenn der aktuelle Steuersatz defekt ist....


----------



## Muellbeutel (12. Juni 2017)

Habe kein Kona als Bezug, aber ein Hardtail und enduro Fully mit Winkelsteuersatz in Betrieb. Jeweils -2°. Tut beiden Rädern sehr gut, Funktion und Einbau sind problemlos. Die Steuersätze sind direkt von Works components.


----------



## tagoon (13. Juni 2017)

imfluss schrieb:


> Bin 191cm groß  mit 91cm sl.
> 2017er Modell besser in l oder xl? Tendiere zu l mit langer vario.


Hallo,
Ich fahre das 2015 in L und bin 179cm. Also genau wie du zwischen zwei Größen (M/L). Ich habe es nicht bereut die größere gewählt zu haben. Nimm doch den in XL. Du kannst ja nen Angle Set rein machen falls es dir zu kurz ist. Es hat ja auch Effekt auf den reach. Würde dem 2017er glaube ich gut tun, Kona hat zwar den Lenkwinkel 0,5grad flacher gemacht, theoretisch also einen größeren Trail/ Vorlauf, aber gleichzeitig das Gabeloffset erhöht. Dadurch wird der Trail wieder kleiner. Nen Angleset würde dass dann wieder auf den Trail der originalen 111er bringen.


----------



## imfluss (27. Juni 2017)

Ist jetzt ein 17er in L geworden. Passt prima, schön wendig aber nicht zu eng.


----------



## imfluss (3. Juli 2017)

so, kleines review nach den ersten hundert km:
das teil ist eine spaßrakete. wunderbar sattes feeling, durch nichts aus der ruhe zu bringen. gleichzeitig aber poppy, man spielt förmlich mit dem wald und schaut immer auf kleine kanten zum abziehen, rillen zum reindrücken oder wellen zum durchsurfen.
dabei nimmt das process viel momentum mit, wohl auch dank der 29er riesenräder. kleines manko ist, dass die pike mir etwas zu schnell durchrauscht. da werden wohl auf kurz oder lang token reinwandern. der monarch ist mir bisher nicht negativ aufgefallen, allenfalls etwas unsensibel aber wenn man coil gewohnt ist dann wirkt wohl jeder luftdämpfer erstmal so


----------



## tagoon (4. Juli 2017)

@imfluss 
Freut mich das es dir gefällt. Ich habe genau die gleiche Erfahrung mit dem 111er gemacht.
Für die Gabel kann ich dir die AWK empfehlen (Tuning der Luftkammer).
http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/awk/
Bisschen weiter unten gibt es die PIKE AWK V4 MT. Ich habe die selber drin und es verbessert die Gabel.

Falls du noch nen Upgrade für den Dämpfer brauchst, die Debonair Luftkammer verbessert das Ansprechverhalten und das durchsacken.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## xVSEx (28. August 2017)

Ich habe das 111 gerade als Testbike zu hause und war heute im Bikepark stempeln, es ist einfach ein hammer bike.


----------



## oudiaou (1. September 2017)

Hi zusammen,

Ich lese auch manchmal im mtbr.com Forum mit, und habe gerade gelernt, dass ein 190x51 mm Dämpfer auch in das 111 passt, sowohl ein als auch ausgefedert (http://forums.mtbr.com/kona/process-111-rear-shocks-944339.html).

Da es von Kona ja kein weiteres kurzhubiges Process geben wird, könnte das eine interessante Option sein, dass 111 auf- bzw. umzurüsten. Mit 51er Dämpfer hätte man fast 130 mm Federweg, und mit 140er Gabel und eventuell einem Angleset hätte man ein noch potenteres Bike, natürlich mit deutlich höherem Tretlager und womöglich etwas kürzerem Reach. Werde mich in den nächsten Tagen mal dransetzen durchzurechnen, wie sehr sich die Geo verändern würde.

So - jetzt die Frage: Wer hat einen 190x51er Dämpfer rumliegen und will es mal ausprobieren ? Auf mtbr gibt es noch keinen Fahrbericht...


----------



## oudiaou (2. September 2017)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, ich habe etwas mit dem Programm Linkage rumgespielt, Basis war ein XL 111 mit 2014-2016er Geo und 20/25% sag (vorne/hinten - so fahre ich es momentan).

Das große Problem mit dem 190er Dämpfer und dann noch längerer Gabel ist das höhere Tretlager. Eine ähnliche Tretlagerhöhe und Geo erreicht man nur, wenn man etwas rumspielt und den sag erhöht. Mit 190 Dämpfer (128 mm Federweg), Offset Buchse (1,5 mm), -1 Grad Winkelsteuersatz, 140 mm Gabel und 25/30% sag (v/h) hat man:
- eine ähnliche Tretlagerhöhe
- ein paar Milimeter mehr Reach und Stack
- einen 0,2 - 0,3 Grad steileren Sitzwinkel und einen Lenkwinkel von ca 67 Grad

Allerdings ist der Anti-Squat noch niedriger als bisher, so dass das Rad mehr Wippen würde...


----------



## tagoon (3. September 2017)

@oudiaou 
Danke für die info.das sind ja doch schon grosse Veränderungen die man da machen muss. Ich habe nur so weit überlegt, dass man den längeren Dämpfer mit mehr sag fahren muss und nen Offset Busching  braucht. Ich bin eigentlich eher an 190mm-Dämpferlänge interessiert um einen Monarch RC3 fahren zu können. Schade, das es den nicht in 184x44 gibt.aber vielleicht kommt der bald, da ja fox den DPX2 in 184mm anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (3. September 2017)

Einer der Kona Endurofahrer hat den Fox Float in 190 drin mit der 140er Gabel. Vielleicht noch Offset + Angleset dazu. Mal sehen, auf kurz oder lang werd ich das auch mal testen.


----------



## oudiaou (3. September 2017)

@tagoon : der neue DPX2 wäre eine echte Alternative gewesen, bin mit meinem DB Inline aber auch zufrieden. Fox ist nur sauteuer... ich denke, ich werde das mit längerem Dämpfer und Angleset Anfang nächsten Jahres Mal testen. Ich habe hier einen Anfang des Jahres gebraucht gekauften Mega 290 Rahmen rumliegen, habe es aber nie geschafft, den aufzubauen, und so viel Bike (29er mit 150mm FW) werde ich wohl auch im nächsten Jahr nicht wirklich einsetzen können. Ein leicht gepimptes 111 wäre aber super, und theoretisch könnte man dann mit zwei Dämpfern zwischen zwei Federwegsvarianten (120/111 v/h und 140/128 v/h) relativ schnell wechseln - nur den Airshaft in der Gabel umzubauen dauert dann.

@imfluss : Das klingt ja interessant? Wer ist das, und woher hast Du die Info?


----------



## tagoon (5. September 2017)

Ja fix ist sehr teuer. Leider.
Ich habe mal verglichen wie sich die Dampferlängen bei unterschiedlichen sag verhalten. 
184x44mm
- voll eingefedert: 140mm
- 20% sag: 175,2mm
- 30% sag: 170,8mm

190x51mm
- voll eingefedert: 139mm
- 20% sag: 179,8mm
- 30% sag: 174,7mm

Also wen man vorher bei 20% sag gefahren ist muss man den 190er bei 30% sag fahren und die Geometrie ist gleich. Man hat dann aber viel mehr negativ Federweg und das ist ja nicht unbedingt gewollt. Oder ich will das zumindest nicht.


----------



## oudiaou (5. September 2017)

Ja, stimme Dir zu. Habe auch überlegt, ob man sich ein neues, kürzeres Yoke fräsen lassen kann - aber da sind auch nur 3, vielleicht 4 mm drin. Selbst mit Offset Buchse auf der anderen Seite kommt man nicht auf den möglichen Unterschied. Mehr sag muss also immer sein für die gleiche Tretlagerhöhe.


----------



## imfluss (5. September 2017)

@oudiaou https://www.instagram.com/p/BKtM9uaAg0t/ ist die Karre


----------



## tagoon (8. September 2017)

oudiaou schrieb:


> Ja, stimme Dir zu. Habe auch überlegt, ob man sich ein neues, kürzeres Yoke fräsen lassen kann - aber da sind auch nur 3, vielleicht 4 mm drin. Selbst mit Offset Buchse auf der anderen Seite kommt man nicht auf den möglichen Unterschied. Mehr sag muss also immer sein für die gleiche Tretlagerhöhe.


Sind vielleicht die yokes der anderen Process Modellen kürzer? Dann fällt der Aufwand des selber konstruieren und einen zu finden der das fräst weg.


----------



## oudiaou (8. September 2017)

tagoon schrieb:


> Sind vielleicht die yokes der anderen Process Modellen kürzer? Dann fällt der Aufwand des selber konstruieren und einen zu finden der das fräst weg.



Vielleicht könnten z.B. @Enginejunk oder @.Konafahrer. mal nachmessen, wenn die Chance (eigenes Rad oder Händler) besteht? Das wäre nett, danke!

Ich hab aber nicht allzu viel Hoffnung... andere, und vielleicht einfachste Alternative wäre ein 27 Zoll Laufrad? Damit (und etwas längerer Gabel) kommt man dann wieder auf die gleiche Tretlagerhöhe...


----------



## Enginejunk (8. September 2017)

Das Yoke vom Process 167 ist mitte loch-mitte loch ca. 114mm lang, lässt sich bescheiden messen.


----------



## tagoon (12. September 2017)

Also das yoke ist wie @Enginejunk schon sagte, sehr blöd zu messen. Danke übrigens für das Messen.

An meinem Process 111 von 2015 ist das ungefähr 111mm eye-to-eye. Die komplette Länge ist 135mm, das ist etwas einfacher zu messen.

Also wie es aussieht, sind die am 111 und 167 gleich (?). Würde für mich auch Sinn machen, da später man etwas Geld in der Produktion.

Könnte noch Mal jemand das vom 153erund 134er messen? Ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf, das es eine yoke  gibt das um die 6mm kürzer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oudiaou (12. September 2017)

Ich habe deswegen Kona auch eine E-Mail geschickt (yoke Längen), bezweifle aber ein bisschen, dass sie überhaupt antworten werden...


----------



## imfluss (12. September 2017)

Bike ist ein Traum, selbst in Serienausstattung.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. September 2017)

Wer noch ein 111 haben möchte, sollte sich beeilen: Im 2018er Line-up wird es kein Process 111 mehr geben. RIP... 

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/kona-process-2018-first-look.html


----------



## Darkwing Duck (12. September 2017)

tagoon schrieb:


> Also das yoke ist wie @Enginejunk schon sagte, sehr blöd zu messen. Danke übrigens für das Messen.
> 
> An meinem Process 111 von 2015 ist das ungefähr 111mm eye-to-eye. Die komplette Länge ist 135mm, das ist etwas einfacher zu messen.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, ich messe beim Process 134 ebenfalls ca. 110 mm eye to eye.


----------



## tagoon (12. September 2017)

Dank @Darkwing Duck. Das ist schade.


----------



## oudiaou (13. September 2017)

Antwort von Kona auf die Nachfrage zur Process 111 Modifikation leider wie erwartet, obwohl ich darauf hingewiesen habe, dass ich mir des Verlusts der Garantie bewusst bin...
"Hi, unfortunately any advice like that isn't possible.

At times our team riders will test out parts and modifications that are never meant for sale but just as a proof (or disproof) of concept. Due to the liability of these untested to the commercial standard bikes we don't' have a do-it-yourself guide for anyone trying to follow in their tracks.

Happy Trails!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tagoon (13. September 2017)

Verständlich die Antwort.


----------



## biker-wug (27. November 2017)

Mal wieder meins.
Gabel hat nen frischen Service bekommen und aktuell mal ne Reverb montiert, die liegt im Keller rum und will ab und an gefahren werden.


----------



## tagoon (27. November 2017)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen. 
Der RAW Look gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (28. November 2017)

tagoon schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön anzusehen.
> Der RAW Look gefällt mir sehr gut.


Genau das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## biker-wug (28. November 2017)

RAW ist die beste Farbe...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. November 2017)

Ja. Schade, dass es das Bike in der 2018er Range nicht mehr gibt. Ist neben dem Banshee Phantom ein Bike, das ich mir als "Aktiv-Tourenbike" vorstellen könnte. (Aber nicht in Gelb!) Werfe jetzt regelmäßig einen Blick in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## tagoon (28. November 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ja. Schade, dass es das Bike in der 2018er Range nicht mehr gibt. Ist neben dem Banshee Phantom ein Bike, das ich mir als "Aktiv-Tourenbike" vorstellen könnte. (Aber nicht in Gelb!) Werfe jetzt regelmäßig einen Blick in den Bikemarkt.



Das hier ist vielleicht interessant:
http://www.jensonusa.com/Kona-Process-111-DL-Frame-2016/

Ich würde es sofort nehmen. Aber ich habe ja schon ein 2015er. Ich finde zwar am 2016er das gusset zwischen Sitzrohr und Oberrohr schöner. Das ist es mir aber nicht wert zu wechseln. Noch nicht


----------



## biker-wug (28. November 2017)

OH, da gibt es aber schicke Sachen. Der Honzo Steel 2018 ist der Hit!!! Hätte ich nicht erst vor 6 Monaten das Pyga aufgebaut, weil ich keinen vernünftigen Honzo Rahmen gefunden habe, würde ich direkt schwach werden....


----------



## biker-wug (28. November 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ja. Schade, dass es das Bike in der 2018er Range nicht mehr gibt. Ist neben dem Banshee Phantom ein Bike, das ich mir als "Aktiv-Tourenbike" vorstellen könnte. (Aber nicht in Gelb!) Werfe jetzt regelmäßig einen Blick in den Bikemarkt.



Dann mach es RAW!!


----------



## tagoon (29. November 2017)

biker-wug schrieb:


> OH, da gibt es aber schicke Sachen. Der Honzo Steel 2018 ist der Hit!!! Hätte ich nicht erst vor 6 Monaten das Pyga aufgebaut, weil ich keinen vernünftigen Honzo Rahmen gefunden habe, würde ich direkt schwach werden....



Durch den Honzo Rahmen bin ich auf die Seite gekommen. 
Ich dachte ich könnte ein Honzo gebrauchen. Werde aber lieber in das 111er investieren als noch ein Rad im Keller zu haben, das nicht so oft bewegt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oudiaou (29. November 2017)

tagoon schrieb:


> Ich würde es sofort nehmen. Aber ich habe ja schon ein 2015er. Ich finde zwar am 2016er das gusset zwischen Sitzrohr und Oberrohr schöner. Das ist es mir aber nicht wert zu wechseln. Noch nicht



Der Hinterbau wurde auch verändert, ab 2016 gibt es weniger Reifenfreiheit hinten als im 14/15er Jahrgang... Weiß nicht, ob mir dafür das schönere Gusset und etwas niedrigere Gewicht es Wert wäre.


----------



## biker-wug (29. November 2017)

Einen vernünftigen Honzo Rahmen finden war bei meiner Suche im Mai Juni unmöglich, und für nen gebrauchten Honzo Alu über 600Euro hab ich nicht eingesehen.

Ab welchem Baujahr wurde am Process 111 der Reach verlängert.


----------



## tagoon (29. November 2017)

oudiaou schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau wurde auch verändert, ab 2016 gibt es weniger Reifenfreiheit hinten als im 14/15er Jahrgang... Weiß nicht, ob mir dafür das schönere Gusset und etwas niedrigere Gewicht es Wert wäre.



Das wusste ich nicht. Dann doch lieber den 2015.

Vielleicht einen 2016er Hauptrahmen und eine 2015 Hinterbau.


----------



## oudiaou (29. November 2017)

@biker-wug: 2017 kamen die Geometrieänderungen

@tagoon: Ich weiß nicht, wie viel es ist - einer auf mtbr.com hat einen 2014er mit einem 2016er Rahmen gewechselt und meinte, danach hätten seine Reifen nicht mehr reingepasst. Sind nur die Kettenstreben, die anders sind, einzeln finde ich aber nur die 2014/2015er: http://konaparts.com/product/chain-stays-back-country-chain-stay-9/


----------



## tagoon (29. November 2017)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Einen vernünftigen Honzo Rahmen finden war bei meiner Suche im Mai Juni unmöglich, und für nen gebrauchten Honzo Alu über 600Euro hab ich nicht eingesehen.



Genau. Da gibt es ja schon nen custom Rahmen aus Peru für das gleiche Geld.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Ab welchem Baujahr wurde am Process 111 der Reach verlängert.


Das war 2017. Das gelbe. Dort wurde der Reach 15mm verlängert.


----------



## imfluss (29. November 2017)

Der Rechnung


----------



## biker-wug (29. November 2017)

tagoon schrieb:


> Genau. Da gibt es ja schon nen custom Rahmen aus Peru für das gleiche Geld.


Custom Rahmen aus Peru??


----------



## tagoon (29. November 2017)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Custom Rahmen aus Peru??


Hier gibt's die. 
http://marinobike.com


----------



## tagoon (29. November 2017)

imfluss schrieb:


> Der Rechnung


Geändert.
Danke fürs  anmerken. 
Aber der Preis ist ja auch deutlich gestiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tagoon (29. November 2017)

oudiaou schrieb:


> @tagoon: Ich weiß nicht, wie viel es ist - einer auf mtbr.com hat einen 2014er mit einem 2016er Rahmen gewechselt und meinte, danach hätten seine Reifen nicht mehr reingepasst. Sind nur die Kettenstreben, die anders sind, einzeln finde ich aber nur die 2014/2015er: http://konaparts.com/product/chain-stays-back-country-chain-stay-9/



Stimmt hatte ich vergessen, das es nur die Kettenstreben waren.


----------



## biker-wug (29. November 2017)

tagoon schrieb:


> Hier gibt's die.
> http://marinobike.com



Begeistern mich jetzt nicht so die Teile.


----------



## tagoon (29. November 2017)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Begeistern mich jetzt nicht so die Teile.


Ist halt ein normaler Stahlrahmen. Mich begeistert der Preis für einen Rahmen mit custom Geometrie. Ich würde lieber so einen nehmen als einen gebrauchten Honzo oder unit für 500€.


----------



## biker-wug (29. November 2017)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Glücklicherweise. 

Aber der Preis ist spitze, das stimmt.


----------



## imfluss (8. Dezember 2017)

Falls jemand das Video noch nicht kennt, es gibt ziemlich genau die Art von Biken wieder, die mir am meisten Spaß mit dem 111er macht :
https://www.pinkbike.com/video/404902/


----------



## biker-wug (15. Januar 2018)

Jetzt mit Sram Eagle GX, jetzt ist es fertig. Mehr wird nicht mehr geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (25. Februar 2018)

Weiß jemand die Buchsenmaße ? Mein 111er bekommt hinten nen Upgrade auf nen Fox DPS und vermutlich wird da wieder garnix zusammenpassen :|


----------



## biker-wug (25. Februar 2018)

8x19 wenn ich mich nicht komplett täusche.


----------



## oudiaou (25. Februar 2018)

Ja, 19x8. Fox DPS? Kein DPX?

Edit: Was ist aus dem Suntour Durilux 190x50 Experiment geworden?


----------



## imfluss (25. Februar 2018)

Auf Eis gelegt. Verspreche mir von dem FOX (2018 DPS Factory) ne deutlich bessere Performance und Qualität des Federwegs und falls es immernoch nicht reicht kommt der dX rein.


----------



## -habicht- (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich werde in Kürze Besitzer eines Process 111 DL Frames sein und dies selbst aufbauen.
Nun habe ich in englischen Foren gelesen, dass das 111er wohl desöfteren mit einer 140mm Pike gefahren wird und das ohne einen Winkelsteuersatz zu verwenden. 

Fährt hier ebenfalls jemand mit 140mm?


----------



## oudiaou (31. Mai 2018)

Hi @-habicht- : schon mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Ist das ein 17er Rahmen oder älter? Beim 17er wird es sicher kein Problem sein. Wenn älter: Ich fahre derzeit knapp unter 140mm (ghetto coil) am 14er 111 mit original 120mm vorne. Tut dem Rad bergab gut. Meines Erachtens liegt der sweet spot aber eher bei 130mm, mit 140mm ist das Tretlager schon deutlich höher und der Sitzwinkel deutlich flacher (ich bin lang und ziehe die Sattelstütze, 185mm Revive, am XL Rahmen maximal aus, der Sattel muss voll nach vorne geschoben werden, um nicht über der Hinterradachse zu sitzen). Für den Allround-Gebrauch würde ich wieder mit kürzerer Gabel in Zukunft fahren, oder, alternativ, wenn es nur um Bergabperformance geht, einen Winkelsteuersatz bei 140mm einbauen, um das Tretlager wieder etwas tiefer zu bekommen.


----------



## -habicht- (31. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Antwort.


Es handelt sich dabei um einen Rahmen aus 2016. 
Hmm dann muss ich eine Pike wohl auf 130mm umbauen, irgendwie gibt es davon so wenig gebrauchte.


----------



## oudiaou (31. Mai 2018)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Hmm dann muss ich eine Pike wohl auf 130mm umbauen, irgendwie gibt es davon so wenig gebrauchte.



Gebrauchte Pike günstig mit 46mm Offset kaufen und das neue Debonair Upgrade/Airshaft für 130 mm rein (40 Euro). Umbau ist einfach und nach dem, was man so hört, soll die neue Luftfeder sich richtig lohnen.


----------



## imfluss (31. Mai 2018)

Fahre -2° Angleset + 140mm Pike vorne und 27.5" Laufrad hinten derzeit. Geht wie die Sau, vermutlich liegt der Lenkwinkel um die 64° oder so. Allerdings muss man etwas aufpassen, nicht mit der Kurbel aufzusetzen. Und das Bergauf-Pedalerien ist halt auch etwas zäher.


----------



## -habicht- (1. Juni 2018)

oudiaou schrieb:


> Gebrauchte Pike günstig mit 46mm Offset kaufen und das neue Debonair Upgrade/Airshaft für 130 mm rein (40 Euro). Umbau ist einfach und nach dem, was man so hört, soll die neue Luftfeder sich richtig lohnen.




So werd ichs wohl machen, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (9. Juni 2018)




----------



## imfluss (25. Juni 2018)




----------



## -habicht- (13. Juli 2018)

So mein 111er ist doch noch fertig geworden, bin gespannt wie es sich in Saalbach schlägt 
Erstes Proberollen war schon mal sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## Adam1987 (14. Juli 2018)

@-habicht- 

Du wirst begeistert sein  . Ich hab gestern mein neues 2015er (unschlagbarer Preis für den Rahmen neu aus UK) ausgeführt und die vielen sehr positiven Reviews und Tests entsprechen genau dem was ich gestern er"fahren" habe.





Das richtige Wort um dieses Bike zu beschreiben ist ausbalanciert. Das macht das Bike auch zu dieser krassen Spaßmaschine. Die Geometire schafft es einem soviel Sicherheit zu vermitteln, dass man Konzentration für Unsinn ohne Ende hat.

Heute Abend geht der spaß weiter 



Eine Frage hab ich aber auch an alle:
Auf Asphalt hört man den Liner für den Schaltzug im Unterrohr rappeln, der scheint etwas zu lang zu sein. Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem ?

Gruß
Adam


----------



## -habicht- (14. Juli 2018)

War gestern noch auf dem Hometrail und jap fettes Grinsen im Gesicht und überall am Rumhüpfen, echt geil das Teil. 

Auch der Vortrieb hat mich ziemlich überrascht. Wird eine harte Zeit für mein Honzo 

Gratulation und dann noch die schöne Rahmenfarbe  obwohl das 16er in live wesentlich besser aussieht als auf den Bildern.
Mein Rahmen stammt ebenfalls aus UK.


----------



## imfluss (14. Juli 2018)

Finde das 111 deckt ein riesiges Feld ab. Von 2000+ hm Tagestouren über kleine Feierabendrunden bis zu Enduro und sogar Park. OK, es gibt Grenzen was ruppiger Gelände betrifft, und ein xc Racer wird es im Leben nicht. Doch fast alles, was mir Spaß macht, kann der Hobel.


----------



## mzonq (15. Juli 2018)

Servus.
Habt ihr einen Tipp woher aus UK ihr das habt?
Habe leider nix gefunden. Brauche mind. L.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Adam1987 (15. Juli 2018)

mzonq schrieb:


> Servus.
> Habt ihr einen Tipp woher aus UK ihr das habt?
> Habe leider nix gefunden. Brauche mind. L.
> Gruß Matthias



BikesAndBuddys in UK. Allerdings haben die auf der Seite nur noch M Rahmensets. Vielleicht mal mailen ob sie nicht doch was besorgen können.


----------



## -habicht- (15. Juli 2018)

Hab meinen Rahmen auch von Bikes and Buddies. 
Gemäss mail habe ich wohl den letzten L Rahmen ergattert aber frag mal nach vlt gibts irgendo noch einen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (17. Juli 2018)

Moinsen,

ich hab mir die debonair Luftkammer für den Monarch bestellt. Hat irgendwer hier auch schon upgegraded und kann mir sagen wieviele bottomless ringe er verbaut hat ?

Gruß
Adam


----------



## tagoon (17. Juli 2018)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich hab mir die debonair Luftkammer für den Monarch bestellt. Hat irgendwer hier auch schon upgegraded und kann mir sagen wieviele bottomless ringe er verbaut hat ?
> 
> ...


Hallo,
Ich habe das schon gemacht. Ich habe die Hälfte der maximalen Ringe reingemacht .Ich glaube es waren 3 oder 4.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## tagoon (17. Juli 2018)

Jetzt habe ich aber einen manitou McLeod Dämpfer drin. Der würde beim Tuning auf 184mm Einbaulänge reduziert.


----------



## -habicht- (17. Juli 2018)

Hier stand mist


----------



## tagoon (31. Juli 2018)

So war wieder Mal mit meinem unterwegs. Gestern im Bikepark und heute auf ner Trail Runde.macht immer wieder Spaß. Ich konnte auch endlich mal den Dämpfer richtig testen. Ist ein McLeod mit KingCan und Highlander Tuning. Macht sich ganz gut. Viel besser als der Rock shox Monarch RT der drin war. Aber irgendwie muss ich nochmal mit dem Luftdruck spielen.


----------



## Adam1987 (31. Juli 2018)

tagoon schrieb:


> So war wieder Mal mit meinem unterwegs. Gestern im Bikepark und heute auf ner Trail Runde.macht immer wieder Spaß. Ich konnte auch endlich mal den Dämpfer richtig testen. Ist ein McLeod mit KingCan und Highlander Tuning. Macht sich ganz gut. Viel besser als der Rock shox Monarch RL der drin war. Aber irgendwie muss ich nochmal mit dem Luftdruck spielen.Anhang anzeigen 758244



Sehr geil,

wie hast du den McLeod im hub begrenzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tagoon (1. August 2018)

Danke.

Im Zuge des Highlander Tunings hat der symion mir den auf 184x44 reduziert.


----------



## Adam1987 (25. August 2018)

Es ist einfach ein so verdammt gutes Bike. Wie satt und ruhig es auch auf nicht perfekten Landungen runter kommt trotz nur 111mm Federweg. Bin noch nie ein Bike gefahren welches soviel Sicherheit vermittelt.


----------



## mzonq (28. September 2018)

Soll ich oder soll ich nicht? Ich weiß, die Entscheidung muss ich selbst treffen
Das Angebot ist aber schon seeeehr verlockend 

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Kona-Proce...m_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=lowerfunnel


----------



## Adam1987 (28. September 2018)

mzonq schrieb:


> Soll ich oder soll ich nicht? Ich weiß, die Entscheidung muss ich selbst treffen
> Das Angebot ist aber schon seeeehr verlockend
> 
> https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Kona-Proce...m_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=lowerfunnel



Blöde Frage .Kaufen... du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## tagoon (7. Oktober 2018)

mzonq schrieb:


> Soll ich oder soll ich nicht? Ich weiß, die Entscheidung muss ich selbst treffen
> Das Angebot ist aber schon seeeehr verlockend
> 
> https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Kona-Proce...m_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=lowerfunnel


Und gekauft?
Ich würd's sofort nehmen, wenn ich nicht schon ein hätte. Aber vielleicht brauche ich ja zwei .


----------



## mzonq (7. Oktober 2018)

tagoon schrieb:


> Und gekauft?
> Ich würd's sofort nehmen, wenn ich nicht schon ein hätte. Aber vielleicht brauche ich ja zwei .



Habs noch immer im Warenkorb . Ich müsste dann halt den Keller aufräumen (Platz schaffen durch Bikeverkauf) und dafür sorgen, dass meine Familie mich nicht für meschugge erklärt


----------



## tagoon (7. Oktober 2018)

mzonq schrieb:


> Habs noch immer im Warenkorb . Ich müsste dann halt den Keller aufräumen (Platz schaffen durch Bikeverkauf) und dafür sorgen, dass meine Familie mich nicht für meschugge erklärt


Ja, das ist immer so eine Sache mit dem Platz. Kenne das auch.


----------



## tagoon (24. Oktober 2018)

So Mal wieder ein Update von mir
- Gabel auf 140mm Federweg erhöht
- Head set Kappe von der hohen auf die flache getauscht, damit der Lenker wieder etwas runter kommt
- Specialized butsher und purgatory runter, MAXXIS minnio DHR II vorne und MAXXIS High Roller hinten drauf
- McLeod wieder raus und Fox DPX2 rein


 



Jetzt bin ich fast fertig, nur noch über den Winter die charger RC auf RCT3 und fast Piston kit umbauen. Dann ist aber schluss
Ok falls ich den 2017 Rahmen in L noch irgendwo finde, dann kommt der vielleicht noch.


----------



## Adam1987 (24. Oktober 2018)

tagoon schrieb:


> So Mal wieder ein Update von mir
> - Gabel auf 140mm Federweg erhöht
> - Head set Kappe von der hohen auf die flache getauscht, damit der Lenker wieder etwas runter kommt
> - Specialized butsher und purgatory runter, MAXXIS minnio DHR II vorne und MAXXIS High Roller hinten drauf
> ...



Sehr geil.

Wie war der mcleod ?

Warum RC auf RCT3 umbauen. Brauchst das T3 unbedingt?


----------



## tagoon (24. Oktober 2018)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Sehr geil.
> 
> Wie war der mcleod ?
> 
> Warum RC auf RCT3 umbauen. Brauchst das T3 unbedingt?


Der McLeod war gut. Hatte nen gebrauchten gekauft und dann nen Highlander Tuning machen lassen .

Aber dann ist mir günstig der dpx2 über den Weg gelaufen und ich konnte nicht anders als zuschlagen. 

Bei der Gabel hätte ich gerne die Möglichkeit schnell zwischen offen und geschlossen zu wechseln. Die Pedal Position brauche ich nicht. Bei der RCT3 kan man ja auch in der offenen Position die LSC einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (20. Februar 2019)

Mal nen "dickes" upgrade.





Bei dem 299€ Angebot von Bike24 für den 190x50 CCDB Air CS musste ich zuschlagen. Gebraucht eigentlich nie in der EBL zu bekommen.

Die 6mm mehr EBL hab ich durch eine Exzentrische Dämpferbuchse und einem kleinen 3mm POM Spacer in der Luftkammer ausgeglichen. Das Dämpferauge musste ich auf 15mm aufreiben weil CaneCreek 14,7mm hat. Aber jetzt passt alles.

Freitag hoffentlich erste Probefahrt mit der dicken Dose.


----------



## oudiaou (20. Februar 2019)

Ui! Da bin ich gespannt. wie viel Federweg hat die Gabel?


----------



## Adam1987 (20. Februar 2019)

oudiaou schrieb:


> Ui! Da bin ich gespannt. wie viel Federweg hat die Gabel?



120mm


----------



## .Pit (4. Januar 2021)

HI

hier wird schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben, fährt Ihr Eure Kona Process 111 noch?

Ich würde eines suchen Gr.M oder L je nach Modelljahr, Rahmenset geht auch.
Gibt wer was ab?
Wenn ja PN an mich

Gruß PIT


----------



## Adam1987 (4. Januar 2021)

.Pit schrieb:


> HI
> 
> hier wird schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben, fährt Ihr Eure Kona Process 111 noch?
> 
> ...



Ich suche seit nem halben Jahr auf diversen Portalen, weil ich meins verkauft habe und es sehr vermisse, aber bisher nix. Wird so gut wie nie verkauft. Werd mir irgendwann das aktuelle HeiHei holen. Das ist ja quasi der Nachfolger.


----------



## beutelfuchs (4. Januar 2021)

Wem ein Gruenes in L angeboten wird, bitte bei mir melden, danke


----------



## imfluss (4. Januar 2021)

Hab noch mein 2017er in L. Werde es wohl behalten als Zweitrad, denn zum einen macht es super viel Spaß und zum anderen muss ich dann nicht auf dem trockenen sitzen, wenn das Capra Mal repariert wird.


----------



## .Pit (5. Januar 2021)

Ich werde etwas abwarten ob sich was ergibt, ansonsten werde ich  mir das Norco Optic 29 Trailbike 2020 aufbauen.Es ist eine sehr gute Alternative zum Process 111.


----------



## tagoon (6. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte mich auch schon gefragt, ob es noch Kona process 111 Fahrer gibt. Ich habe ein 2015er 111 in L und würde es nur abgeben wenn ich endlich ein 2017 in L finde.  

ich habe meines jetzt mit nem 2deg angleset von works components aufgerustet. das macht den Lenkwinkel in kombination mit 140mm federweg schön flach. jetzt ist das Rad aus 2015 wieder voll up to date.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oudiaou (6. Januar 2021)

Ich fahre meins (XL, bin 193 cm groß) mittlerweile so (hier noch mit Sommerreifen): Mit works -2 Grad Steuersatz, 130 mm Gabel und 190x50 mm Stahlfederdämpfer und Offsetbuchse, die ihn wieder 2 mm kürzer macht... Sollte eigentlich laut derzeitigen Trends unfahrbar sein: Sitzwinkel viel zu flach, Tretlager zu hoch (im Sag aber fast genauso wie im original), Reach für mich zu kurz, Lenkwinkel nur knapp unter 67 Grad, 1x10 Schaltung und Stahlfederdämpfer bei annähernd linearer Kinematik... aber was soll ich sagen, es funktioniert super. Daneben habe ich aber auch noch ein Enduro (Mega 290). Obwohl das Enduro fast alles besser kann, greife ich abgesehen von Bikepark- oder Alpenbesuchen immer zum 111 - es macht mir mehr Spaß.

Übrigens: Eine große Fidlock-Flasche passt unter den Dämpfer mit der Fidlock uni base.


----------



## mzonq (6. Januar 2021)

-


----------



## .Pit (25. Januar 2021)

Hi
immer noch keiner der was abzugeben hat, Gr.M oder L Farbe egal


----------



## Adam1987 (25. Januar 2021)

.Pit schrieb:


> Hi
> immer noch keiner der was abzugeben hat, Gr.M oder L Farbe egal



Ich sags dir... ich schaue seit über nem halben Jahr in diversen Portalen. Keine Chance.


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. Januar 2021)

Hier ist eines in M, vielleicht mag er es ja versenden?

https://es.wallapop.com/item/kona-111-570730156


----------



## tagoon (27. Januar 2021)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Ich sags dir... ich schaue seit über nem halben Jahr in diversen Portalen. Keine Chance.


Ich bin seid 2 Jahren auf der Suche nach einem 2017 in L. Leider habe ich nichts gefunden, in Europa zumindest. Ich habe schon aufgegeben. Deswegen bleib ich bei meinem 2015 in L.das aber mit 140mm Federweg vorne und nem -2deg Winkelsteuersatz.

Mit 140mm Federweg fahre ich schon lange und gefällt mir echt gut. Die -2deg Lenkwinkel habe ich nur kurz ausprobieren können, fühlt sich aber sehr gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oudiaou (27. Januar 2021)

Ich würde meins auch durch ein 2017er XL ersetzen, aber auch die sind unmöglich zu finden


----------



## mzonq (29. Januar 2021)

tagoon schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Mit 140mm Federweg fahre ich schon lange und gefällt mir echt gut. Die -2deg Lenkwinkel habe ich nur kurz ausprobieren können, fühlt sich aber sehr gut an.


WOW, mit 140 und -2 wo bist du denn da jetzt ca. ....so ca. 65Grad?? 

Meine Gabel muss eh mal zum Service..in dem Zuge dachte ich an  an einen Umbau auf 130 mm und dann vielleicht noch mal -2 Grad irgendwann draufsetzen.
Wenn ich das so lese sollte ich vielleicht auch auf 140 gehen....mmmhhhh....


----------



## tagoon (30. Januar 2021)

mzonq schrieb:


> WOW, mit 140 und -2 wo bist du denn da jetzt ca. ....so ca. 65Grad??
> 
> Meine Gabel muss eh mal zum Service..in dem Zuge dachte ich an  an einen Umbau auf 130 mm und dann vielleicht noch mal -2 Grad irgendwann draufsetzen.
> Wenn ich das so lese sollte ich vielleicht auch auf 140 gehen....mmmhhhh....



Also der theoretisch ist das bei 65deg, -2deg Winkelsteuersatz und 20mm mehr Federweg =-1deg.

Aber in der Praxis laut  Handy App ist es 66deg. Vielleicht ist es irgendwas dazwischen. Ich habe halt gedacht, ich gehe mal all in mit dem Winkelsteuersatz.

Was ich aber durch die Umbauten gemerkt habe:

Die längere Gabel hat nicht nur die Front hoch gebracht sonder natürlich auch den Reach verkleinert und das Tretlager angehoben. Durch den Winkelsteuersatz ist das vr weiter nach vorne gekommen und dadurch sind der Reach wieder länger geworden und das Tretlager ist wieder tiefer. Jetzt sind Reach und Tretlager Höhe fast wieder auf original Werte. 

Ach übrigens, es ist schön zu sehen, das doch noch andere Aussee mir auf dem 111 unterwegs sind. Sind ja schon was älter die Räder, aber machen immer noch Spass.


----------



## oudiaou (17. Februar 2021)

tagoon schrieb:


> Ich bin seid 2 Jahren auf der Suche nach einem 2017 in L. Leider habe ich nichts gefunden, in Europa zumindest. Ich habe schon aufgegeben. Deswegen bleib ich bei meinem 2015 in L.das aber mit 140mm Federweg vorne und nem -2deg Winkelsteuersatz.
> 
> Mit 140mm Federweg fahre ich schon lange und gefällt mir echt gut. Die -2deg Lenkwinkel habe ich nur kurz ausprobieren können, fühlt sich aber sehr gut an.


Jetzt ist ein 2017er in L im Bikemarkt


----------



## tagoon (18. Februar 2021)

oudiaou schrieb:


> Jetzt ist ein 2017er in L im Bikemarkt


Verdammt. Leider ist das Bike Budget leer nachdem ich mir ein street Trial Rad gekauft habe. 

aber danke fur den hinweis.


----------



## imfluss (18. Februar 2021)

Das Teil sieht ja aus wie neu.


----------



## tagoon (14. März 2021)

So Mal ein Update von meinem.
1. Bremsenupdate. Die originale SLX von 2015 ist ja baugleich mit der aktuellen ZEE. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich die Deckel am Bremsgeber gegen die Deckel der ZEE getauscht. Jetzt habe ich auch noch den Bremshebel der ZEE montiert, aber die Griffweitenverstellung der SLX behalten. Es ist einfach schön wenn alles kompatibel ist. 





Dann gab es auch noch neue Bremsbelege. Ein bisschen spacing sehen die schön aus, aber leider geil.


----------



## tagoon (14. März 2021)

2. Update
Irgendwie hat mich das immer gestört, dass selbst bei 150mm verstellweg die Variostütze immer noch weit draussen war und ich gerne mehr Verstellweg hätte. Jetzt gibt es ja endlich die one Up V2 mit 210mm Verstellweg. Das sieht jetzt nicht nur besser aus, sondern passt auch sehr gut zu der geringen Überstandshöhe des Process 111. Der Sattel ist einfach noch weniger im Weg. 







Mit ein wenig gebastelt könnte ich auch den alten Specialized Hebel weiter benutzen. 


Jetzt ist aber erstmal Schluss. Oder vielleicht der Dämpfer noch? 🤔


----------



## mzonq (15. März 2021)

tagoon schrieb:


> 2. Update
> Irgendwie hat mich das immer gestört, dass selbst bei 150mm verstellweg die Variostütze immer noch weit draussen war und ich gerne mehr Verstellweg hätte. Jetzt gibt es ja endlich die one Up V2 mit 210mm Verstellweg. Das sieht jetzt nicht nur besser aus, sondern passt auch sehr gut zu der geringen Überstandshöhe des Process 111. Der Sattel ist einfach noch weniger im Weg.
> 
> Mit ein wenig gebastelt könnte ich auch den alten Specialized Hebel weiter benutzen.
> Jetzt ist aber erstmal Schluss. Oder vielleicht der Dämpfer noch? 🤔



Alles sehr fein  ....aber wo hast du den eine one up mit dem langen Verstellweg gefunden? Ich habe da vor kurzem gesucht und nix gefunden


----------



## tagoon (15. März 2021)

mzonq schrieb:


> Alles sehr fein  ....aber wo hast du den eine one up mit dem langen Verstellweg gefunden? Ich habe da vor kurzem gesucht und nix gefunden


Vielen Dank.

Bin auch sehr zufrieden. Das ganze Gebastel mit sonderlösungen hat sehr viel spass gemacht.

Ich war auch sehr erstaunt das mein lokaler Shop die Stütze auf lager hatte. Falls noch jemand hier in Schweden wohnt. Hier gibt es die:


			https://www.mtbstore.se/bike-parts/bike-components/saddles/oneup-dropper-post-v2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (12. Juli 2021)

Hallo!! Noch jemand da? 
Hier ein Update
Neu sind alle Lager im Hinterbau, die Bananenschwingen habe ich lackiert und jetzt abgeklebt, die Gabel hat jetzt 140mm und einen Works Component Steuersatz habe ich auch eingebaut. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Ursache für das Knarzen finden. Ich bin am Wochenende zwar nur mit meinen Kindern rumgerollert.... das Bike macht so nen Spass und die Modifikationen gingen all in die richtige Richtung!! Genau das richtige für die Trails hier.
Genießt den Sommer!


----------



## tagoon (14. Juli 2021)

mzonq schrieb:


> Hallo!! Noch jemand da?
> Hier ein Update
> Neu sind alle Lager im Hinterbau, die Bananenschwingen habe ich lackiert und jetzt abgeklebt, die Gabel hat jetzt 140mm und einen Works Component Steuersatz habe ich auch eingebaut. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Ursache für das Knarzen finden. Ich bin am Wochenende zwar nur mit meinen Kindern rumgerollert.... das Bike macht so nen Spass und die Modifikationen gingen all in die richtige Richtung!! Genau das richtige für die Trails hier.
> Genießt den Sommer!
> Anhang anzeigen 1306691


Schönes Rad. 

Wie viel Winkelreduktion hast du dir den mit dem workscomponents gegönnt?


----------



## mzonq (15. Juli 2021)

tagoon schrieb:


> Schönes Rad.
> 
> Wie viel Winkelreduktion hast du dir den mit dem workscomponents gegönnt?


Hab lange rumgemacht und überlegt und bin dann gleich auf -2Grad gegangen......war mit meinen Werkzeugen eine ganz schöne Frickelei....mir war, als ich den Steuersatz bestellt habe, nicht klar, dass dieser mittig ausgerichtet werden muss....hat dann aber mit ein wenig improvisieren geklappt.
Man lernt nie aus!
Happy Trails.


----------



## tagoon (15. Juli 2021)

mzonq schrieb:


> Hab lange rumgemacht und überlegt und bin dann gleich auf -2Grad gegangen......war mit meinen Werkzeugen eine ganz schöne Frickelei....mir war, als ich den Steuersatz bestellt habe, nicht klar, dass dieser mittig ausgerichtet werden muss....hat dann aber mit ein wenig improvisieren geklappt.
> Man lernt nie aus!
> Happy Trail


Ich habe auch -2deg und 140mm drin. Machy mir einen riesen Spaß.  War zu Anfang nur etwas ungewohnt das richtige Timing mit dem VR an Kanten hinzubekommen. Das ist halt jetzt viel weiter vorne. Nach ner kurzen runde, war das aber kein Problem mehr, ich habe mich da schnell dran gewöhnt.

Ich habe übrigens den Steuersatz mit dem Faden ausgerichtet und dann mit dem Vierkantholz a la Ali Clarkson eingeschlagen. Hat super funktioniert.


----------



## imfluss (15. Juli 2021)

Bin dann auch im Club der -2° 140er Fans. Und zusätzlich hab ich hinten nen Dämpfer in 190x50 drin. Jetzt überlege ich, ob vorne nicht auch ne 150er funktionieren könnte. Tretlager ist dank Mullet eh noch tief genug. Und der flache sitzwinkel stört mich nicht. Aber eventuell wäre das zuviel des Guten und würde den Bogen überspannen.


----------



## Adam1987 (16. Juli 2021)

imfluss schrieb:


> Bin dann auch im Club der -2° 140er Fans. Und zusätzlich hab ich hinten nen Dämpfer in 190x50 drin. Jetzt überlege ich, ob vorne nicht auch ne 150er funktionieren könnte. Tretlager ist dank Mullet eh noch tief genug. Und der flache sitzwinkel stört mich nicht. Aber eventuell wäre das zuviel des Guten und würde den Bogen überspannen.



Ich glaub das wird alles zuviel. 
Ich hatte mal nen 190er mit Winkel-Steuersatz drin. Am Ende hab ich alles zurück gebaut und nur vorne 140mm gefahren, das entsprach wieder mehr dem Charakter des Bikes.

Wenn einer von euch irgendwann nen M oder L  Rahmen verkaufen will. Bitte erst hier melden. Hätte so gern wieder eins.


----------



## oudiaou (16. Juli 2021)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wird alles zuviel.
> Ich hatte mal nen 190er mit Winkel-Steuersatz drin. Am Ende hab ich alles zurück gebaut und nur vorne 140mm gefahren, das entsprach wieder mehr dem Charakter des Bikes.
> 
> Wenn einer von euch irgendwann nen M oder L  Rahmen verkaufen will. Bitte erst hier melden. Hätte so gern wieder eins.


Das gleiche bei mir: ich hatte Winkelsteuersatz und 190er Dämpfer drin, der kam aber wieder raus.

Jetzt ist es der 184er Dämpfer und wieder eine 120er Gabel - das finde ich vom Federweg ausgeglichener - aber mit -2 Grad Winkelsteuersatz und Offsetbuchse, die den Dämpfer verlängert (also Winkel steiler macht). Tretlagerhöhe ist so wie ohne Basteleien, Lenkwinkel liegt bei 66.5 und der Sitzwinkel bei 74.5 - letzteres war mir wichtig, da ich als großer Mensch viel Sattelauszug brauche und schnell auf der Hinterradachse sitze. Passt so gut!


----------



## tagoon (17. Juli 2021)

imfluss schrieb:


> Bin dann auch im Club der -2° 140er Fans. Und zusätzlich hab ich hinten nen Dämpfer in 190x50 drin. Jetzt überlege ich, ob vorne nicht auch ne 150er funktionieren könnte. Tretlager ist dank Mullet eh noch tief genug. Und der flache sitzwinkel stört mich nicht. Aber eventuell wäre das zuviel des Guten und würde den Bogen überspannen.


Hast du Mal Bilder vom Mullet Aufbau?
Ich hatte Mal gedacht man könnte ein altes process 153 als Mullet Basis nehmen. Da könnte man dann anstatt des 200x57 Dämpfer einen 200x50 Dämpfer einbauen. Da bekommt man dann 134 mm Federweg und könnte das dann mit ner 29" Gabel mit 140mm Federweg kombinieren.


----------



## imfluss (18. Juli 2021)

Fahre ein relativ breites Spektrum mit dem Rad. Von s0-1 Flowlines über Reschensee Zeug, Kohlern DH, "leichtes" stolperbiken und Touren bis ca. 800 hm uphill. Für mehr bin ich zu faul bzw. versuche auf Lifte zurück zu greifen. 
Das schöne ist, dass das Rad stets sowas leichtfüßiges an sich hat. Und für mein Tempo ist es auch schluckfreudig genug. Klar fährt ein Downhiller oder potentes Enduro ab einem gewissen Gelände  davon. Nur ist bis dahin eben ein ziemlich breites Band an Situationen, wo das Kona prima funktioniert und vor allem Spaß bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tagoon (23. Juli 2021)

@imfluss 
Danke für die Bilder. Man sieht ja kaum den Mullet Aufbau.

@oudiaou 
Dein Aufbau mit -2deg und Offset bushing hört sich auch gut an. Das ist ne gute Idee um den Sitzwinkel steiler zu bekommen. Ich habe bei mir den Sattel ganz nach vorne geschoben um den Sitzwinkel steiler zu bekommen. Hat für. Ich gut funktioniert.


----------



## Enginejunk (31. Juli 2021)

Wie fährt sich das mit -2°? Bin am überlegen mir eine 180er 27,5" Gabel ins Process 167 zu bauen und dann auf -1,5 bis -2° zu gehen um die höhe etwas auszugleichen, hinten gleichzeitig noch eine Excenterbuchse. Die Tretlagerhöhe beim 167 ist nicht wirklich dolle.


----------



## oudiaou (31. Juli 2021)

tagoon schrieb:


> @imfluss
> Danke für die Bilder. Man sieht ja kaum den Mullet Aufbau.
> 
> @oudiaou
> Dein Aufbau mit -2deg und Offset bushing hört sich auch gut an. Das ist ne gute Idee um den Sitzwinkel steiler zu bekommen. Ich habe bei mir den Sattel ganz nach vorne geschoben um den Sitzwinkel steiler zu bekommen. Hat für. Ich gut funktioniert.


Bei mir ist der Sattel schon längst ganz vorne... habe halt lange Beine.



Enginejunk schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich das mit -2°? Bin am überlegen mir eine 180er 27,5" Gabel ins Process 167 zu bauen und dann auf -1,5 bis -2° zu gehen um die höhe etwas auszugleichen, hinten gleichzeitig noch eine Excenterbuchse. Die Tretlagerhöhe beim 167 ist nicht wirklich dolle.


Ich bin in den letzten paar Jahren einige Räder testgefahren. Dabei habe ich für mich festgestellt, dass ich mich schneller an ein Rad mit flacherem Lenkwinkel gewöhnen kann, als eins, bei dem die Länge vor allem über den Reach geholt wird. Der Vorteil des 1.5-2 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkels im Downhill beim 111 überwiegt für mich die Nachteile im Uphill - dieser Schritt von 68 auf 66 Grad war sehr deutlich und positiv. Auch habe ich vor kurzem mein Enduro (Mega 290 2016, 66er Lenkwinkel) mit dem eines Bekannten getauscht (Tarvo, fast gleicher Reach/Stack, aber Lenkwinkel um 63-64 Grad) und wieder habe ich keine dramatischen Nachteile empfunden - schneller war ich dann aber auch nicht. Ich würde es ausprobieren. Ich habe auch noch ein Works components 1 Grad Winkelsteuersatz hier liegen, den ich abgeben könnte (für 110-120 mm Steuerrohrlänge und nach einem Lager und Konus muss ich noch mal schauen) falls Du interessiert bist. Beim Neukauf würde ich gleich auf -2 Grad und Exzenterbuchse gehen.


----------



## Enginejunk (31. Juli 2021)

oudiaou schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Sattel schon längst ganz vorne... habe halt lange Beine.
> 
> 
> Ich bin in den letzten paar Jahren einige Räder testgefahren. Dabei habe ich für mich festgestellt, dass ich mich schneller an ein Rad mit flacherem Lenkwinkel gewöhnen kann, als eins, bei dem die Länge vor allem über den Reach geholt wird. Der Vorteil des 1.5-2 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkels im Downhill beim 111 überwiegt für mich die Nachteile im Uphill - dieser Schritt von 68 auf 66 Grad war sehr deutlich und positiv. Auch habe ich vor kurzem mein Enduro (Mega 290 2016, 66er Lenkwinkel) mit dem eines Bekannten getauscht (Tarvo, fast gleicher Reach/Stack, aber Lenkwinkel um 63-64 Grad) und wieder habe ich keine dramatischen Nachteile empfunden - schneller war ich dann aber auch nicht. Ich würde es ausprobieren. Ich habe auch noch ein Works components 1 Grad Winkelsteuersatz hier liegen, den ich abgeben könnte (für 110-120 mm Steuerrohrlänge und nach einem Lager und Konus muss ich noch mal schauen) falls Du interessiert bist. Beim Neukauf würde ich gleich auf -2 Grad und Exzenterbuchse gehen.


Ich muss mir das alles mal ausrechnen, vlei gehe ich dann auch gleich auf 27,5" VR. Bei der Excenterbuchse ist das garnicht so leicht zu ermitteln, wie weit man dann hinten höher kommt. Man hat ja nur die 1 Buchse. Der LW liegt eh schon bei 65°, damit komme ich ganz gut zurecht. Dagegen die Faustformel mit -1° gleicht man ca. 10mm Einbauhöhe der Gabel aus. Die Steuersätze die einen verstellbaren Lenkwinkel ermöglichen gibts ja scheinbar nicht mehr. Ich müsste nur für die Gabel (180, 27,5") um die 25mm Unterschied ausgleichen. Wenn ich dann wüsste wieviel ich hinten mit der einen Excenterbuchse höher komme, könnte ich pauschal sagen jo, 1,5° reichen.


----------



## mzonq (5. Oktober 2022)

War hier nicht mal einer, der so was gesucht hat?









						Kona Process 111 XL 29 Trailbike Enduro
					

Kona Process 111  Rahmengröße XL Ausstattung siehe Fotos PIKE umgebaut auf 140mm Debonair Vorn...,Kona Process 111 XL 29 Trailbike Enduro in Thüringen - Bad Frankenhausen/Kyffhäuser




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




XL wäre schon fein.....

Ist nicht meines, aber ich schau immer ab und zu bei Ebay KA rein....


----------



## oudiaou (5. Oktober 2022)

mzonq schrieb:


> War hier nicht mal einer, der so was gesucht hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, habe bei ihm angefragt, aber er stellt sich 2200 Euro vor, was meiner Meinung weit über dem Marktwert liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (5. Oktober 2022)

Sieht extrem wenig benutzt aus, aber mehr als 1500 € auf keinen Fall.


----------



## mzonq (5. Oktober 2022)

imfluss schrieb:


> Sieht extrem wenig benutzt aus, aber mehr als 1500 € auf keinen Fall.


Sehr ich ähnlich....vorne ist sogar noch der Erstausstattungsreifen drauf.
Ich habe meines dieses Jahr leider viel zu wenig gefahren.


----------



## oudiaou (5. Oktober 2022)

Genau. Dafür ist in den letzten 5 Jahren zu viel passiert (Geo, Standards etc) - im Bikemarkt bekommt man für 2200 mittlerweile deutlich aktuellere Bikes.

Fahre mein 2014er XL immer noch gerne, ist halt nur ein klein wenig zu klein…


----------



## -habicht- (18. November 2022)

Ist ja schon mal auf 1900 gesunken, 1700 bieten und glücklich werden 

Btw. im Winter bzw. evntl. Frühling steht wohl ein Process Rahmen in L zum verkaufe sofern ich mit dem Vitus Escarpe glücklich werde.


----------

